# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Razvod nakon nasilja mog muža i što da radim?

## bobicablue

Pisala sam na drugom podforumu prije otprilike pola godine. Tad sam navela da imam nasilnog supruga, koji me bacio na pod u petom mjesecu trudnoće. U međuvremenu sam rodila. Prva dva mjeseca smo živjeli kod mojih roditelja i to je dolazio i odlazio svako malo i slabo mi pomagao s bebom, ali još se nekako moglo s njim. Nije naravno radio nigdje ( 15 je godina nezaposlen) i par puta je pomogao preko noći s bebom. Tad se vraćam u svoj stan i nakon nasilne svađe on odlazi svojim roditeljima i nema ga mjesec dana. Vratio se prije tjedan dana i nastavio s ružnim odnosom prema meni ( kad god izlazim s bebom, on neće s nama ići osim možda dva puta, ne traži i dalje posao, vrijeđa, psuje, tu i tam izgleda da će opet biti nasilan) do danas kad je nasrnuo na mene, porazbijao pola stana ( koji su moji roditelji dva mjeseca sređivali jer je bio sav skršen od njegovog prijašnjeg razbijanja), da bi on opet polomio televizor, moj mobitel i nasrtao na mene. 
Čak je s nogom lupio i u kinderbet. U panici sam nazvala policiju, koja ga je privela i rekla da će to sud dalje rješavati i da ako on kaže da to on nije napravio ili da ja lažem da ćemo oboje pred sud i da mogu biti kažnjena i ja ili osuđena da sam si sama skršila stan ( koji je btw moj, kao i sve stvari u njemu), pa da ću uz kaznu sudu, morati plaćati od minimalca koji dobivam preko hzzoa i stvari koje je skršio. Da li mi može netko reći, što da radim? Hvala.

----------


## bobicablue

i još da navedem da, koliko god se nekome mogu činiti glupom što mu non stop opraštam i držim ga se ko pijan plota,a vjerojatno i jesam glupa,tj. prije psihički nestabilna i lako se manipulira sa mnom, da se sad definitivno razvodim jer je očito da je čovjek opasan za ne samo mene, već i bebu, što je puno gore. Ali, ne želim da dobijem i ja kaznu suda i da si još moram plaćati i sve stvari koje je uništio, a ne znam kako dalje. Ne bi me čudilo da izlaže, da sam sama sebi razbila tv i mobitel. a budući čovjek nevjerojatno manipulira sa svima i svi mu u okolini vjeruju, kako da se zaštitim i da ne budem opet ja kriva, jer sam ja obrnuto od njega i meni nitko ne vjeruje ni kad govorim čistu istinu..

----------


## sirius

Kazna suda je kazna za remecenje javnog reda i mira. 
To se dogada kad nije dokazivo da je on zlostavljac nego ste se tukli medusobno. 
U ovoj situaciji kazna je tvoj najmanji problem. Ako sesituacija dogodila pred djetetom u igru dolazi i socijalna sluzba.
Isto tako porazbijani stan bi trebao biti tvoj najmanji problem, sigurno neces dobiti nikakvu ostetu za to.
Ono na sto se trebas koncentrirati i potraziti strucnu ( psiholosku i pravnu ) pomoc jest da se maknes iz ocito patoloske i nasilne veze.
Zapravo, potrazi prvo psiholosku pomoc. Jer kad citam tvoje postov mislim da imas ozbiljan problem sa percepcijom stvarnosti i postavljanjem prioriteta.

----------


## tangerina

draga bobice, jako mi je jako žao što ti se to događa
mislim da ti pothitno treba pravno i psihološko savjetovanje od ljudi koji se bave baš obiteljskim nasiljem, predlažem ti da nazoveš pravnu službu u Babama (http://www.babe.hr/hr/kalendar/980-b...-pravna-pomoc/) ili Autonomnoj ženskoj kući http://www.azkz.net/
i da dobro sa sobom "porazgovaraš" i rasčistiš, kako sirius kaže, slaganje prioriteta

vidi s njima što ti sve može pomoći da ga prijaviš za obiteljsko nasilje, i ni slučajno se ne povlači iz te borbe, a svake iluzije da će se on popraviti se pothitno riješi

----------


## bobicablue

pa dobro, već sam više puta rekla da sam glupa i kreten što sam ostala s njim u vezi i da sam psihički slaba i slomljena osoba, bez svojega ja koja se držala njega zbog nemogućnosti da funkcioniram sama i nađem novo društvo, tako da mi nije bila poanta da me netko opet vrijeđa ili plaši, već da mi se kaže na koji način da ga se riješim, dobijem odštetu za te stvari i da sud ne da i meni kaznu na kraju. 
On neće ništa od toga platiti, već ću morati sve ja, tako da mi ne treba još i kazna na sve! A da se moram srediti, posložiti glavu i naučiti prihvatiti stvarnost da imam nasilnu vezu ( koju očito ne prihvaćam, nego zaklapam oči nad tim i ne mogu prihvatiti da sam BAŠ JA u toj situaciji da imam psihopatu za supruga - to ću očito morati. Ako ne sama, onda uz neku pomoć vjerojatno. 

Jer sam ga vječno zvala, jer nemam drugo društvo i staro društvo mi je užas, a ni to ne  mogu prihvatiti pa njega zovem. jer si ne znam naći nekog novog, a teško mi je stalno biti sama.

----------


## bobicablue

Normalno da se slažem da imam ozbiljnih issuesa sa sobom i da sam po psihičkoj zrelosti na slabom nivou, ali sam s druge strane super majka i brinem se danonoćno za dijete sama i zvala sam ga jer mi to nije lako. 90 posto žena u našoj zemlji ima partnere u mojoj situaciji, a ja sam non stop sama i sve sama moram i onda mi dođu napadi slabosti, pa ga pozovem. Ali sam shvatila jučer da ne voli ni mene, ni dijete nimalo tako da ću sad napokon reagirati. Normalno da čovjeku treba da to shvati, budući me prije uvijek gledao s očima punim ljubavi i imao osjećaje, osim u ponekim situacijama, a sad se taj čovjek ponaša kao nekakav automat, koji je došao malo kod mene provoditi vrijeme i da ga ja i dijete previše ne gnjavimo. A pošto je dijete malo i puno toga treba, normalno da to nije moguće. Ali hoću reći, da to nije samo tako, ostaviti nekoga sa tako malim djetetom i krenuti sama u život. Može me svatko popljuvati, da sam pustila da nasilnik bude blizu djeteta, i sama bih sebe popljuvala i nalupala, što sam takva jadnica, ali samo pričam moju stranu priče izašto sam to dopustila. Ali više neću. makar išla na terapije svaki dan i pila nešto za smirenje. On me neće smiriti, ni pomoći očito. Nego odmoći.

----------


## bobicablue

sve mi se čini da je kod mene denial, negiranje da imam nasilnu vezu. ne mogu to prihvatiti

----------


## spajalica

bobicablue, ono sto je najbitnije je da si shvatila sto je oko tebe i sto zelis. 
sad u skladu s tim i reagiraj.

----------


## tangerina

bobice, nemoj si toliko to predbacivati i još dodatno sama sebe "slabiti", obiteljsko nasilje je jedan vrlo složen i perfidan proces koji i najjaču žrtvu temeljito sludi i oslabi, nisi ni prva ni zadnja nažalost koja se našla u takvoj situaciji.Sva razmišljanja u stilu "ja sam slaba, ja sam glupa, ja sam ovo sve kriva" ti oduzimaju snagu koja ti je potrebna da se iz ovoga izvučeš.
zato ti i savjetujem da se obratiš ovim udrugama koje imaju puno iskustva s ovom problematikom, i mogu ti pomoći da se zaštitiš, odgovore na pitanja koja nas ovdje pitaš možeš tamo dobiti. Spominjala si svoje roditelje, mogu li ti oni biti podrška i pomoć oko djeteta? možeš li se sjetit još bar jedne osobe koja te može podržati makar da te posluša i ohrabri da mu se ne vraćaš?
Kad sam napisala slaganje prioriteta, čisto mislim na to da postaviš to sebi u glavi da spašavaš živu glavu svoju i djetetovu, nažalost realitet s takvim tipovima je da dio žena završi dva metra pod zemljom

----------


## Vrijeska

Spomenula si roditelje. Možeš li s njima bit malo više u kontaktu i od njih zatražiti pomoć oko djeteta?
Imaš li kakav park u blizini? Prošeći s bebom. Uvijek se nađe neka mama s djecom koja je otvorena za razgovor. Možda se rodi kakvo lijepo prijateljstvo.

----------


## bobicablue

hvala na savjetima. istina je da sad samo vrtim u glavi, što sam sve krivo napravila i radi čega sam ispala takva osoba da imam užasno slab prag oko nasilja. Znači moj fitilj je ogroman i meni je normalno x stvari koje drugima nisu. Čak sam često i s drugima upadala u konfliktne situacije, jer je meni normalno da se jako svađam s nekim i da me taj netko eventualno flisne. Radi čega je to meni normalno ne znam, ali ima vjerojatno veze s tim što mi nitko u okolini nije pružao podršku da se maknem iz takve veze već obrnuto. Jedina frendica me non stop motivirala da budem s njim. imala je komentare tipa "pa nije te prebio, teška si osoba i sl." Sad se pitam i za njezine osjećaje naspram mene, da me toliko dugo motivirala da budem s nasilnikom. Očitoje da stvarno nisam našla nikakve kvalitetne ljude oko sebe. Roditeljima je tek sad pukao film, jer imamo dijete. Rekli su da ih boli briga, da mene tako glupu zatuče i ubije, ali da zbog djeteta to neće dopustiti i da će ju uzeti sebi. 
Uglavnom sam shvatila da već skoro 20 godina imam prestrašno visok prag tolerancije na nasilje i nasilne situacije s ljudima okolo u koje sam često upadala, pa mi se on nije ni činio tako strašan. Mislila sam si, bolje da se s njim svađam nego da me netko vani još dobro natambura. A radičega mi je to sve normalno da me netko tambura, nemam pojma. Očito je to za psihijatra, neki teži slučaj

----------


## bobicablue

a ovo što velim da sam odvratno labilna osoba, to je na žalost istina. i lagano me manipulirati. štogod mi kažu roditelji ili ta frendica, meni je Božji zakon.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Jesi nazvala Babe ili autonomnu žensku kuću?
Nazovi ih što prije.

Ne znam postoji li neka poveznica ovih udruga s prijavljivanjem nasilja policiji, da ih netko informira o tome, vjerojatno ne. 

Ne znam postoji li u tvom slučaju opcija sigurne kuce, ali ako te mogu smjestiti tamo, možda bi za tebe bilo dobro da barem malo ostaneš kod njih, da si razbistris misli... vjerujem da ćeš tamo dobiti stručnu psihološku pomoć.

Ne razmišljaj sada što je bilo i kako si se našla u ovoj situaciji... zovi ih odmah. Mi ovdje ti nemamo što puno za reći.
Reci da trebaš pravnu i psihološku pomoć, a vidi i kako to ide sa skloništem.

Ajde drži se. I pokreni se. Sve će biti dobro  :Kiss: .

----------


## Dijana

Mislim da se stvarno trebaš natjerati potražiti pomoć stručnjaka, psihologa, psihijatra, da ojačaš psihički, jer te kao samohranu majku očekuju svakojaki izazovi koji su teški i za psihički stabilnu osobu, kad je za sve upućena samo na sebe. 
Radi djeteta, ako ne radi sebe.

----------


## čokolada

> a ovo što velim da sam odvratno labilna osoba, to je na žalost istina. i lagano me manipulirati. štogod mi kažu roditelji ili ta frendica, meni je Božji zakon.


Što ovo Božji zakon znači?

----------


## bobicablue

Mislim da su podosta i moji roditelji krivi što je sve tako ispalo. Jer su od mene i napravili osobu bez svojega ja, koja misli da ju svi mrze i da nikad neće nikoga naći i da ovisi o nekim kretenima koji jedini hoće sa njom. Evo, danas mi je upao tata doma i jedino što zna je derati se na mene jer se ono jučer desilo. Kao da će mi to pomoći!

----------


## rena7

Meni je žao kada čitam ovakve postove. Najvažnije je da si sama želiš pomoći i da si shvatila da pomoć trebaš. Potraži stručnu pomoć. Ovdje ćeš dobiti savjete, ali i pikanja koja ti ovog trena najmanje trebaju. 
Uputi se u neku od udruga, babe ili kako se već zovu i čuj što oni imaju reći.
Ili, najlakše, svom obiteljskom liječniku. 
On će ti da ti savjet gdje da potražiš pomoć da se malo ojačaš, sada dok ti gori. 
Čuvaj se i sretno!

----------


## lunja

Bubice, jedno pitanje: ako sam dobro shvatila, tvoj muz i nema neku potrebu da vam se vraca? Osim ako ga ti nagovaras?
Mozda ce cudno zvucati, ali probaj ovakvu situaciju vidjeti kao prednost. Zene cesto u nasilnim relaciijama ostaju jer ipak u njoj prepoznaju emocionalnu vezu: 'ipak on mene voli", ili jos gore ''djeci treba otac''. 
Ovako, ako te ne voli i nije vezan uz bebu, a super, sretno mu bilo, svak svojjim putem.
Naravno da ovakva situacija nikad nije laka. Ali vidim ovdje da sama za sebe pises super sam mama i iz toga iscitavam tvoju drugu stranu, cvrstu i jaku. 
I jos jedan   :Love:  od mene.

----------


## Beti3

> Što ovo Božji zakon znači?


X

----------


## Lili75

Pa pretpostavljam da je htjela reći da to uzima zdravo za gotovo da je to tako.

----------


## Jadranka

bobicablue, slazem se s curama, javi se ovim udrugama i pitaj ih sto je najbolje napravit. Vjerujem da im za pocetak mozes poslati i mail, ako ti je tako lakse...

Al moram komentirat i ovo sto se tice policije.. ako i govore istinu (a nazalost vjerujem.da govore), svejedno bi i oni morali znati sto je najbolje napravit, i uputit te, i pomoc ti da ostvaris zastitu... katastrofa

I drzi se! Dijete ti je maleno, pred vam moze biti jedan dugi lijepi zivot i jedno lijepo djetinjstvo...

----------


## bobicablue

Znači, vratio se kod svojih roditelja koji ga u svemu podržavaju i rekao mi da je dobio kaznu od "čak" 500 kuna i da mogu biti sretna što nije lagao nešto, pa da i ja dobim kaznu. toliko od sudova. Usput je rekao da će on opet doći kad god želi raditi što želi i trgati što želi u mojem stanu, a sve sam platila ja od svojeg minimalca. I ništa ne mogu. To je to bilo. Imam samo sastanak sa sucem koji je to dosudio sutra, pa se moram dobro iskontrolirati da i meni nešto ne dosudi, neku kaznu jelte.

----------


## sirius

> Znači, vratio se kod svojih roditelja koji ga u svemu podržavaju i rekao mi da je dobio kaznu od "čak" 500 kuna i da mogu biti sretna što nije lagao nešto, pa da i ja dobim kaznu. toliko od sudova. Usput je rekao da će on opet doći kad god želi raditi što želi i trgati što želi u mojem stanu, a sve sam platila ja od svojeg minimalca. I ništa ne mogu. To je to bilo. Imam samo sastanak sa sucem koji je to dosudio sutra, pa se moram dobro iskontrolirati da i meni nešto ne dosudi, neku kaznu jelte.


Mislim da ti je kazna njmanji problem. 
U principu ti ju sudac opali ako si se branila dok je on divljao, tj. ako si ti njega takoder tukla.
Ako je dijete bilo ublizi i to gledalo to dodatno komplicira stvari. Ali to je tvoj najmanji problem, pravi problem
je sto ces ti poduzeti da se to ne dogada. I od kuda sve ovo tocno do detalja znas?

----------


## Beti3

A bebu ćeš uzeti sa sobom na sud?

----------


## mama courage

jedna velika, velika prednost koju imaš, za razliku od drugih žena u takvim situacijama, je da imaš svoj stan. i imaš svoj novac, makar bio minimalac. - ekonomska neovisnost je jedna ogromna prednost koju imaš. toga moraš biti svjesna. 

a stan u biti treba biti više od ekonomske neovisnosti, to treba biti tvoj dom, tvoj mir. on ne može i ne smije dolaziti više tebi tako u kuću kako se njemu sviđa i prijetiti da će ponovno sve uništiti. 

drugo, što god ti se dogodilo - ti si žrtva i ne nisi kriva za nasilje koje ti se dogodilo. i nemoj da te itko uvjerava da si ti kriva za ono što ON čini. nisi. ali ti jesi odgovorna za život svog djeteta - i da, možda ti baš to dijete dalo snagu koju trebaš, snagu i razum, da svoj život promijeniš i da izađeš ne samo iz ove nasilne veze, nego da promisliš o cjelokupnom nasilju koji doživljavaš i što je najžalosnije, očito, prihvaćaš kao normalno. a vidim po tvom postu, da i sama u sebi nosiš istovremeno i nesigurnost i neku vrstu agresivnosti... a to ne mora tako biti. 

da sam na tvom mjestu, ja bih već sutra ovo uradila... zatražila zaštitne mjere prema čl. 13 zakona o zaštiti od nasilja u obitelji (https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/...7_70_1660.html) i to.... 



> _Vrste zaštitnih mjera_Članak 13.Sud može počinitelju nasilja u obitelji, osim zaštitnih mjera propisanih Prekršajnim zakonom, izreći sljedeće zaštitne mjere:
> 1. obveznog psihosocijalnog tretmana
> *2. zabrane približavanja, uznemiravanja ili uhođenja žrtve nasilja u obitelji*
> 3. udaljenja iz zajedničkog kućanstva (vi nemate u tom smislu zajedničko kućanstvo, pa se na to ne bi pozivala, namjerno)
> 4. obveznog liječenja od ovisnosti.
> 
> 
> Članak 14.(1) Zaštitne mjere iz članka 13. točke 2. i 3. ovoga Zakona sud *može izreći prije* pokretanja prekršajnog postupka na prijedlog žrtve ili drugog ovlaštenog tužitelja a*ko postoji izravna opasnost za sigurnost žrtve ili članova njezine obitelji odnosno člana zajedničkog kućanstva*.
> (2) *Odluku iz stavka 1. ovoga članka sud će donijeti bez odgode, a najkasnije u roku od dvadeset četiri sata od podnošenja prijedloga.* Sud će odluku donijeti nakon saslušanja žrtve i osobe protiv koje se traži izricanje zaštitne mjere. Žalba ne odgađa izvršenje odluke.
> ...


kad bih njega konačno izbacila iz svog života, onda bih se okrenula sebi i djetetu. smireno. 

i da, jedan savjet, ne dozvoljavaj da te itko učini nesigurnom ili preplaši oko tvojih prava... ako ti bilo tko nešto kaže, ne možeš ovo, ne smiješ ono i sl. samo smireno uzmi sve k znanju i provjeri sama na internetu tj. posavjetuj se sa stručnjacima (babama i sl. organizacijama). kao što si sada učinila. meni je nepojmljivo kako te je policija tako mogla posavjetovati. 

ne ulazi u rasprave, ne svađaj se. samo smireno... ako ti on počne prijetiti, da će ti "oduzeti dijete" i sl., da si mu dužna nešto ili što god mu padne na pamet, samo smireno. ne svađaj se, jer on živi od toga da se svađa s tobom. neka on radi što hoće, a ti ćeš već sve riješiti jer ćeš se obratiti stručnjacima. samo mu lakonski reci slobodno radi što želi. i okreni se. i ne dozvoli da on više upravlja tvojim životom (barem ne više nego što će samim tim što imate zajedničko dijete).

sretno!

----------


## Jadranka

Bravo mc na konkretnom i prakticnom odgovoru!

----------


## rena7

> Bravo mc na konkretnom i prakticnom odgovoru!


Bravo! Ovako izgleda ruka koja pomaže.

----------


## ina33

> meni je nepojmljivo kako te je policija tako mogla posavjetovati.


x

----------


## Rivendell

Sve što govori su gluposti i manipulacija. Nećeš dobiti nikakvu kaznu, jer na sudu i na socijalnom nisu glupi, nagledali su se takvih. Jesi išla svjedočiti nakon prijave? Kada dođeš postoji suočavanje po kojem sudac procjenjuje tko govori istinu, i većina nasilnika (uključujući i mog) se tu posklizne i skuži se da laže. Samo ponavljaj činjenice, nemoj ga karakterizirati kao osobu u smislu on je ovakav ili onakav, samo se drži toga što se dogodilo. J

Cure imaju pravo, imaš sreće što je tvoj stan. Odmah traži zabranu pristupa zajedničkom kućanstvu koju bi trebala dobiti bez problema zbog prisustva maloljetnog djeteta. Ukoliko si ozbiljna u nakanama da ne želiš više biti s njim, na svaki najmanji trzaj zovi policiju, jer njemu svaka prijava dodaje na kazni, tebi daje vjerodostojnost za traženje zabrane pristupa. 

Udruge zaboravi, osim ako ne misliš da ti treba sigurna kuća. Oni ne mogu pokrenuti nikakve postupke, to moraš sama. Savjetovat će ti da zoveš policiju ili odeš na socijalno, koje će ti opet reći da zoveš policiju. Također se trgni od osjećaja bespomoćnosti. Možeš sve. Zakon je na tvojoj strani. Taj osjećaj je nešto što ti je on usadio dugotrajnim zlostavljanjem (a ima veze i s odgojem i prošlošću nasilja koju si navela, slažem se).

Ne uzvraćaj, ni verbalno ni fizički. Tehnika grey rock. Samo slušaj i ne reagiraj, jer takvi traže povratnu reakciju, a neće ti koristiti ni na sudu. Samo sjedi i šuti i čekaj da prestane. 

Prvi korak je da ga izbaciš iz svog života, prije toga ne može početi proces tvoj oporavka i izlječenja problema koje navodiš.

----------


## mama courage

točno, zakon je na tvojoj strani. ne daj se obeshrabriti od nikoga. posebice ne od njega. ne nasjedaj na laži i prijetnje, na bajke i obećanja.

pravno ne znam koliko je pametno ići na izbacivanje iz "zajedničkog kućanstva". jer po meni to više nije zajedničko kućanstvo (tj. bolje da se ne percipira kao takvo) - to je tvoje vlasništvo i tvoje kućanstvo. možda bolje da zatražiš samo da ti ne prilazi, a to podrazumijeva i ne ulazak u TVOJ dom.

kod baba mozes potraziti telefonsku pomoc ili mozes se najaviti na razgovor. one ce ti tada pomoci sastaviti tuzbu ili zahtjev ili sl. (takve usluge su bar nekad davno, kad sam volontirala kod njih, nudile)

sve ovo što i zatražiš i kako na sudu postupiš je još uvijek tek pola puta. najteže predstoji - da TI ostaneš smirena (što je donekle i protiv tvog dosadašnjeg karaktera) i da se ne daš uvući u nasilne rasprave (što je donekle protiv dosadašnje matrice u kojoj si živjela) - to sve zahtjeva jako mnogo snage, mentalne sposobnosti - ne činiti iste greške koje si do sada činila, ne posustati. bilo bi dobro da imaš barem nekoga tko bi ti bio pomoć, ... možda kod baba ima psihološka pomoć koja bi te bodrila i podsjećala da ne poklekneš. jer iskreno rečeno - ovo se sve jako brzo može završiti, ali traži enormnu snagu od tebe. nadam se da ju imaš u sebi. imam osjećaj da imaš, samo ne sitnice ne smiju obeshrabriti.




> Prvi korak je da ga izbaciš iz svog života, prije toga ne može početi proces tvoj oporavka i izlječenja problema koje navodiš.


x

----------


## bobicablue

Lijep pozdrav. Vidim da ima puno odgovora i hvala lijepa na njima. Novo je da sam krenula psihologu. Bila sam već jednom i u prvi mah mi se činilo da mi je dosta pomoglo, ali kako sam od tad imala više svađa s drugim ljudima, sad se pitam da li mi to uistinu pomaže. s druge strane, živim u dosta nezdravom okruženju. Mama i tata jako puno pomažu oko bebe, stalno je čuvaju i šetaju s njom po par sati dnevno, ali s druge strane me manipuliraju kao beba zvečku, a često i vrijeđaju. Skoro svaki dan su neke teške svađe. Uvijek nešto. Danas sam totalno pukla i rekla im da ih ne želim vidjeti sutra, jer dolaze svaki dan. Ne znam više da li bi im trebala biti zahvalna za toliku pomoć ili ljuta na njih, jer se stalno svađamo. A svađamo se zato jer mene moja majka krivi za cijelu situaciju s mužem. Tj.moje "ispade bijesa i sklonost agresiji". Znači, po njoj sam ja kriva. Moji roditelji meni pomažu zato jer treba prokleta teška kolica nositi s četvrtog kata, a kupili su najteža, ali s druge strane sam toliko ojačala da tih 14 kila skupa s bebom mogu već nositi i sama. Malo se pomučim i glupo mi je kad me vidi neki muškarac kako se mučim, ali ja zbog vlastitog osjećaja srama i imam mali milijun problema i često stradavam. Jer me uvijek nečega sram. Tako su me roditelji odgojili. A danas se desila situacija koja je vjerni pokazatelj koliko se ne mogu nositi ni s jednom situacijom i koliko se bojim muškaraca. A bojim ih se upravo zato jer mi je mama non stop usađivala u glavu, da će me netko "zbog mojeg dugog jezika razbiti". Pa mi se non stop dešavaju loše situacije, jer dozvolim da me netko toliko dugo zaj... dok ne puknem skroz naskroz i poludim. Tako da ovo što imam s mužem, taj loš odnos nije pojedinačan slučaj nego općenito s muškarcima imam teške i užasne odnose u životu. Jesam li ljuta na njih jer su me užasno razočarali od mladosti ili nešto drugo, ne znam ali imam teške issuese s njima i hvatam samu sebe gdje osjećam sve goru mržnju prema njima ( hvala Bogu da imam žensko dijete!!!!). Teško je odgajati sina, dok mrziš muški rod.. A svoju curicu OBOŽAVAM. 
I užasno sam zaštitnička naspram nje, tako da sam danas poludila kad ju je moj otac nehotice ugrozio dopustivši idiotima od majstora da buše 2 metra od nje. Toliko sam pukla poslije, da to nije bilo normalno. Ok, nekome bi bilo ali mojem ocu nije bilo normalno već "da ga sramotim pred majstorima". A to što mi je dijete bilo izloženo ne znam koliko decibela sigurno par minuta to nema veze! Poludila sam skroz. Jer, moji roditelji se meni toliko nasilno nametnu sa svojim ponašanjima i što se mora činiti, da mene apsolutno nitko ne sluša. Tako da me nije poslušao niti oko toga da dijete ostane u velikoj sobi pored balkona, da ju u slučaju bušenja mogu iznijeti na balkon. A maloumni majstor je rekao da neće biti bušenja. Ja sam bila na wcu i dok je došao drugi majstor i krenuo s bušenjem od minute, dvije, tko će budaletini reći da prestane s bušenjem, a mojem glupom ocu je samo bitno što drugi misle makar ugrozio dijete. 
Onda su nakon nekog vremena OPET počeli bušiti "Još samo malo". Nakon toga sam poludila kao nitko i psovala na sav glas. Otac se naljutio na mene. "Kako se to luđački ponašam i slično". A mene je strah da mi dijete nema oštećenje sluha nakon ovoga i užasno mrzim sebe što sam toliko prokleto slaba u prisustvu muškaraca, koji me ili redom ignoriraju kad nešto pitam ili se rasplete užasna svađa u kojoj bi neki i nasrnuli na mene. 

Ono, pun mi je kufer svega i imam feeling da je u Hrvatskoj bezbroj primitivaca koje zaboli k... što im neka ženska govori. Čak ni za malo dojenče. Tu su samo kad treba ponižavati i nanositi bol. 
Najgore od svega je što bi ja rekla da imam umišljene probleme. Na žalost nemam, već imam ogromne issuese s muškarcima i nabasavam non stop na neke primitivce koji me ne poštuju kolikoje crno pod noktom. Znam da je vjerojatno problem u mojem preslabom stavu na prvu loptu, ali sam danas idiota pitala hoće li biti bušenja i samo mi se podsmijao i rekao da ne i onda je bilo. Nema veze, hoće li mojem malom djetešcetu oštetiti sluh. 
Sve slabije se nosim s tim govnarima. Dobra mi je fora kad mi netko kaže da ću možda opet u vezu. Ma koju mrtvu vezu. Najradije bi istog trena otišla iz ove proklete zemlje u neku zemlju gdje ljudi nisu takva govna.Jer očito je da moji roditelji pričuvaju dijete, ali što se tiče zaštitničkog ponašanja nemaju ništa od toga. A ja non stop stradavam, a sad je počelo i moje dijete stradavati što u Hrvatskoj hrpa muškaraca misli da može biti jebeno govno i da je to ok.

----------


## bobicablue

I koliko uopće može biti normalno da je taj majmun od majstora rekao da neće biti bušenja i onda ga je bilo,a napomenula sam da je dijete u drugoj sobi. I koliko je moj otac takav budalaš da je njemu bitnije što jebeni majstor misli nego djetešce od tri mjeseca i njezin sluh. još me otac htio udariti koliko sam se razljutila. A ovo je samo pokazatelj da koliko mene nisu nikad štitili u životu, niti naučili samopoštovanju nego stari samo želi da ga kao doktora svi štuju, sad i ovo djetešsce može svjesno ugroziti a ne želi prekidati jebenog majstora u radu. Nego sam ja "histerična". Mama mi je opet rekla da uništavam si oca. Pa sam na kraju nazvala muža, jer su me toliko uznemirili da više nisam znala šta ću od muke. Još mi je i kućni ljubimac na umoru. Jako je star. 

A moja majka ima ideje da ne diram ljubimca jer će prenijeti nešto djetetu, a samo je star. Dovode me do ludila oboje. I sad bi trebala opet psihologu, a ako ne dam njima dijete ne mogu nikako tamo otići. A čisto sumnjam u to njihovo čuvanje. Moj tata ju tako čuva, da sve sumnjam u to. 

Moji roditelji imaju patološku vezu gdje brane jedno drugo u svim situacijama,a ja sam uvijek najgora i krivac. I tako meni prošlo više od pola života u tome da se držim nasilnika, jer su mi roditelji svojom nametljivosti i agresivnosti apsolutno uništili ego i samopoštovanje, a dobrih prijatelja baš i nemam. Tak da kad se od njih maknem fizički,onda nemam nikog i to je to. 
Muž mi je bio sve u životu, mada je bio tu i tam nasilan, a u trudnoći i nakon poroda je postao još nasilniji. Prije nam je znalo biti lijepo,ali nešto s njim nije u redu i prepao se odgovornosti. 

Strah me i toga da je donedavno moje tipkanje po kompjuteru budilo dijete, a ona sad ne reagira, pa me stvarno strah za njezin sluh! 
Znam samo jedno,a to je da ću se morati maknuti na koji dan od svojih. Jer mi se cijeli život raspada. Ta vrijeđanja više ne mogu trpiti. Boli me briga za šetnje s njima, a dotle mi samo kopaju sve veću rupu. Čak mi se i brak s mužem učini da nije toliko toksičan kao ovo dvoje. On me zlostavlja samo fizički i ekonomski, a ovi verbalno!

----------


## bobicablue

Mislim da bi se ja trebala psihički nekako distancirati od muškaraca i ne tražiti stvarno ništa od njih i samo poslovno i hladno, jer su me uništili. A uništili su me zato jer sam jednostavno preslaba prema njima i umišljam si bajke, kao će doći princ na bijelom konju i sl... Pa sam sva preromantična, slaba, krhka što oni vide i koriste to ko ludi u tome da rade budalu iz mene. Meni je uništilo život to što sam s 17 bila popularna među muškim rodom, pa sam si svašta umislila da me čeka neki super lik. a ta popularnost je bila kratkoročna faza i ni tad me zapravo nisu poštovali već su me htjeli za krevet, a kako sam se oblačila seksi su mislli da sam laka. Dosta sam pobrkala lončiće. Zapravo nikad nisam imala dobrog dečka da me voli. Samo su me koristili tko je god stigao. Ne za seks, već svašta. A poslije i vrijeđali kad bi se oduprla. Tak da ni sama sebi nisam emotivno priznala da imam teške issuese s njima, koje očito u ovom životu neću riješiti, jer mi se bliži 40pa ništa. Znam da se moram više osloniti na sebe, ali ovo društvo je i inače dosta patrijarhalno ustrojeno pa mi je to još teže izvedivo. 

a tipkam ko luda, a beba ne reagira. Baš mi je život proklet, od mladosti.

----------


## Beti3

Čitam i ne znam kako ti pomoći.
Kad ćeš hraniti bebu? Možda ti ona odvrati ove misli.

----------


## jelena.O

U cijeloj priči nisam skužila zašto onda dete nisi odvela van,ili starci ako već napominješ da su satima u šetnji

----------


## pulinka

Pratim od početka, mislim da je odlično što si krenula kod psihologa.
Imam praktičan predlog: s obzirom da su tvoji postovi ovde svojevrstan dnevnik, bilo bi praktično i jednostavno kada bi svoje postove od početka do kraja pokazala psihologu, možda čak odštampane. 
Sabrala si u njima jasno sve što te dugo muči, crno na belo, i psihologu će biti lakše da ti pomogne kad vidi odmah nabrojano sa kakvim problemima moraš da se nosiš. 
U razgovoru često čovek zaboravi da kaže ponešto, naročito kada je vreme ograničeno, a ti si već zapisala sve. 
Svakako je psiholog najstručnija osoba da te posavetuje oko nekih situacija, recimo kako da se izraziš dominantno na miran način, da izbegneš svađu a postigneš svoj cilj.

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se s pulinkom.isprintaj ovo.

I zašto nosite kolica na 4.kat, ostavi ih dolje u prizemlju ili autu, ako se bojiš da će ti ih netko ukrasti, zaveži ih lokotom kao i bicikl.

----------


## Beti3

Vjerojatno bebu vozi po stanu, ili danju spava u njima.
No, problem kolica mozes rijesiti tako da prodas ova teska i kupis neka laganija.
 Ili nosi bebu u rukama, a kolica vuces po stubistu, ona mogu ici preko stepenica, stubu, po stubu.
 Ili, rastavis kolica, bebu u kosaru, pa spustis na vrh jednog niza stuba, uzmes donji dio kolica, spustis taj jedan niz stuba,stalno imajuci bebu na oku, potrcis po stubama gore, spustis bebu u kosari taj jedan niz, pa tako do dna. Hodas duplo, ali nosis upola lakse  :Smile: 

Neki se problemi mogu lako rijesiti, no vikanje, urlanje i psovanje nisu rjesenje.
Uzmi samu sebe u ruke i sredi se, uz pomoc psihologa, psihijatra i lijekova, bit ce ti bolje. Jer, ovako kako ti je sada je neizdrzivo, molim te, dopusti da ti bude bolje.

----------


## bobicablue

moram vikati , urlati i psovati zato jer se svi oko mene postavljaju kao da sam nebitna i ja i moje mišljenje i svjesno me ugrožavaju. Ne samo mene, već i bebu. Budem ja psihologici sama ovo ispričala, ali sam se posvađala s roditeljima i neću moći vjerojatno ići, jer ju neću dati njima da je čuvaju. Oni mene manipuliraju sto na sat i ne samo oni, već svi zato jer vide da nemam svoje ja uopće. Znači, dijete mi je jučer bilo ugroženo radi onih majstora i tih glasnih zvukova i danas sam se probudila da kao da ne čujem dobro. A za to je krivo to što moji roditelji rade što ih je volja i ništa me neće poslušati. Stari mi dobije živčani napad, štogod da mu govorim neke upute oko djeteta. Vidim da to tako s njima ne ide. Bolje je čovjeku da bude sam na svijetu s bebom i živi normalno, nego da se moli drugima okolo koji rade iz njega budalu i ne poštuju ga. 
Nisam izašla s kolicima, jer je moj otac inzistirao da budemo u stanu i to u sobi pored gdje se bušilo, dva metra od bušenja. Mada sam ja rekla da je to glupo, ali kako mi i kućni ljubimac odlazi i neće ništa jesti, onda sam bila malo u šoku pa se nisam stigla postaviti. 

A u životu mi je najgori problem uvijek bio što se ne znam postaviti, pa su ljudi ispadali užasni naspram mene, najviše muškarci. Bolje mi je izgraditi zidove i ne dat se zaj.. od svakog nego non stop stradavati, jer se dobri ljudi muškog spola mogu rijetko nać. Barem sam sinoć došla do razloga zašto mi se sve to dešava. Da, kao dnevnik, mada nije. Ali mi je pomoglo! 

A za kolica, dio ostaje u autu a dio nosim dolje. Nije neki problem. Ali moj tata je imao provalu da se skuplja vlaga u toj košari od kolica. Uglavnom, mi je dosta da u 39oj živim na način da mi svi pametuju i ponašaju se kao da sam nebitna

----------


## bobicablue

ja nisam retard baš, a kad moram s nekim non stop vikati, psovati i svađati se, onda je očito da mi te osobe baš ne odgovaraju i da se ne slažemo. A zašto bi morala biti u blizini onih s kojima se svađam? Nije da sam osuđena na to. Da se svađam i s 80 posto populacije, mogu se maknuti od svih i biti sama. A onih dvadeset posto, ako nekad sklopimo neko poznanstvo - super. Hrpa ljudi postaju manipulatori kad su sa mnom, zato jer imam nepostojeći stav u životu i svega se sramim. Pa mi svatko pametuje i misli da sam NEBITNA. Pa se svađam, da mu pokažem da sam BITNA, a ne NEBITNA. Bolje mi je samoj, nego da imam nekog tko me non stop vrijeđa i ponižava i unosi osjećaj da sam KOMA, NEBITNA, BIJEDNA I JADNA. Bolje biti sam na svijetu i živjeti kako ti odgovara, nego slušati budale okolo. 
Da je po meni, odavno bi se odselila na selo, ali sam i u tom slučaju slušala svoju mater koja mi već 15 godina šefuje da selo nije za mene i sl... Domina kakve nema, a ja sam dotle svoja sjena.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da su majstori i busenje oko bebe tu najmanji problem. Sigurno beba nije gluha od to malo busenja

Svaki puta kad ti krenes urlati,vristati, raditi scenu, svima samo potvrdujes ono lose sto misle o tebi. I dajes im goriva i materijala za dalje, da te nastave spustati.
Uzmi dijete, pregrizi jezik, izadi u tisini, makni se i smiri.

----------


## bobicablue

s druge strane, najmanji mi je problem što okolina misli o meni. Okolina me ne voli od mladosti, većina njih i jednostavno sam oduvijek nepopularna osoba tako da me živo zaboli što netko misli o meni. S druge strane, ne mogu baš biti sama na svijetu. Možda mogu i to.. Ima ljudi koji kao pustinjaci negdje žive. Dobro, to su ljudi koji imaju ogromnu smirenost u sebi i nemaju želju za ljudima istina. Imam dijete. Ona je isto osoba i kako će rasti će biti sve lakše s njom komunicirati. 

Da sam trebala sama prekinuti to bušenje i izaći van s bebom, trebala sam, ali mi se barem sad iskristaliziralo koliko sam pasivna osoba i koliko se prepuštam svojim roditeljima. To nije rješenje. Svojem djetetu ću morati biti otac i majka u životu i moram izgraditi neki svoj stav, a ne se trošiti kroz svađu, da... Molim druge da mi pomognu, da se dobro slažemo a zapravo mogu sve sama. I odnijeti glupa kolica dolje i prošetati se s bebom i sve. A mislim da ne mogu... 

Imam užasno toksične ljude oko sebe, strašno nešto. a jedinu frendicu slabo vidim. To mi isto može dati energije da sebe bolje izgradim u životu i svoj stav.

----------


## čokolada

Bobice, neka ti prvi i  najvazniji korak bude dobra i dugotrajna  psihoterapija za vrijeme koje će beba biti s tvojima. Bit će zbrinuta i dok je sita, čista i na toplom, ne prigovaraj im. 
S mužem ili što ti je on već, prekini sve odnose, to je nasilnik kojeg se moraš riješiti, a koliko sam shvatila to ćeš najlakše učiniti ako ga ne nazivaš i budi sretna što je to tako, a ne nekako drukčije. Komuniciraj s njim samo putem CZSS.
S roditeljima ne ulazi ni u kakve sukobe, sve prešuti i pusti da prođe mimo tebe. Nisi , koliko razumijem, u poziciji da ostaneš potpuno sama s bebom bez ičije podrške, pa ako to nečija mora biti, neka bude roditeljska, a ne ona nasilnog jebivjetra. 
Ako sebi ne pomogneš kontinuiranom psihoterapijom sad odmah, najviše ćeš naštetiti upravo svom djetetu.

----------


## Vrci

I da, dijete ce vidjeti tvoje reakcije i ono ce tako reagirati. Jel zelis isto to?

Ja sam puno ponasanja ispravila kad sam kod njega vidjela sebe. I nije bilo lijepo

Isto sam inace zivac i dosta eksplozivna. Al ja cesce odem u osamu pa se tamo isplacem ili u sobi udarim u jastuk pa mi bude lakse :D

----------


## pulinka

> Budem ja psihologici sama ovo ispričala, ali sam se posvađala s roditeljima i neću moći vjerojatno ići, jer ju neću dati njima da je čuvaju.


Moći ćeš da ideš. Ako treba, beba će ići sa tobom, nećeš biti ni prva ni poslednja.
Isprintaj svoju priču psihologici.
Ako beba bude mirna, moći ćeš da pričaš sa psihologicom.
Ako bude jako nemirna, objasnićeš situaciju i ostaviti joj neka čita napisano. 
Termin ti tako neće propasti, možeš ugovoriti tada i sledeći. Jer si ozbiljna u nameri da ti život bude drugačijii, a ti samostalna.

----------


## Trina

Vidi se da si jako inteligentna osoba, jasno je da si dobra i brižna mama, isto tako se iz aviona vidi da nemaš neke nerealne prohtjeve i zahtjeve nego najnormalniji život. A zašto onda slažeš takve situacije? Bebi neće ništa biti od tri minute buke. Neće ni kolicima ako ih ostavih ispod stubišta. Muž je nasilnik, makni se ća od njega. To što ga voliš samo ti otežava situaciju, neće od od takvog čovjeka postati umiljati mačić. Nikad. 

Ne moraš reagirati prežestoko s roditeljima. Ako su dobri djed i baka, snizi kriterije malo jer iz takvog odnosa tvoje dijete može samo profitirati. To što se oni drže zajedno, to je plus njima i njihovom braku i nemoj im to zamjerati. Zamjeriti im možeš to što te vrijeđaju i to isto tako možeš reći. Mirno. Smirenim tonom. Očito im smeta deranje, vika, histeriziranje. to se da popraviti i promijeniti ako pripaziš malo. 

Prinčevi na bijelom konju ne postoje. Postoje konji kojeg si našla već. Ali postoje i normalni muškarci koji, osim što nisu nasilni, mogu biti sasvim dobri partneri kroz život. To ne možeš na silu naći nego ćeš naći kad bude trebalo. Dok si s mužem nećeš nikada. 

Što znači kad kažeš da si labilna? To mi nije jasno. Što to znači? netko drugi upravlja tobom? Sve odluke, sva djela, svi potezi su tvoji i ovise o tebi. 

vrijeme kad si bila popularna u školi je prošlo svršeno, to možeš izbrisati iz glave. Sad si odrasla osoba i imaš svoje vrline koje možeš ponuditi prijateljima, roditeljima i svima kojima želiš. Ako želiš. To nije teško. Kontroliraj se, kontroliraj lude emocije i ispade bijesa.

----------


## Trina

Podsjećaš me na moju staru prijateljicu. Strašna ženska (u pozitivnom smislu), jak karakter, kvocijent inteligencije sigurno puno viši od prosjeka, frajerica, svoja..sve naj naj, obožavala sam je. Ali uvijek nekakvi cirkusi s njom. Kad su muškarci u pitanju radila je takvu budalu od sebe da je sve ovo što sam gore napisala padalo redovito u vodu. Puzala je pred njima, padala na koljena, silno željela biti nekome br 1 a bila prenaglašena u svemu pa su je na kraju svi pravili budalom i vrtili oko malog prsta.  Živac, kratak fitilj,..par puta se potukla da mene zaštiti. Bez razloga naravno. S roditeljima isto cirkusi, napadi s obje strane. Ona je tvrdila da su naporni i nenormalni, oni da je ona prežestoka i predivlja. 

Prošlo je puno godina otkad smo se rastale, sad je ona sofisticirano divlja (ima godina isto ko i ti). Ima svoj biznis, rastura u njemu jer grize. Udala se baš i nije, ne znam kako stoji po pitanju veza i muškaraca detaljno. S roditeljima se dobro slaže jer živi jako puno km dalje pa se vide jednom u pola godine na par dana. Naučila se kontrolirati i više se ne tuče. Naučila je svoje vrline okrenuti u svoju korist a mane zatomiti malo. Ne znam jel išla kod psihologa ili je sama to sve postigla. Znam samo da nije bila u pravu onda kad je tvrdila da je. A ona je mislila da su se svi urotili protiv nje

----------


## bobicablue

U svakom slučaju mislim da muško ženske veze nisu za mene. Apsolutno. Nema svatko talenta za to. I bolje mi je da se toga klonim, jer sam cijeli život bila u tome samo ranjavana. Od najranije dobi u školi. Ima drugih stvari u kojima sam vjerojatno bolja, samo moram otkriti koje su to. Pošto nisam baš bila uspješna ni u poslu. Valjda mi može nešto ići u životu, pa da se mogu brinuti za svoju najdražu kćer. Valjda nisam u svemu loša. Ali u svakom slučaju mi odnosi s muškarcima ne idu. Međuljudske veze mi momentalno nešto ne idu, ali mogu poraditi na tome,ako bi se bavila s nečim što uključuje druge ljude. To ne bi trebalo biti baš toliko strašno teško, malo poraditi na tome. Ali odnosi s muškarcima su za mene - pakao. To ni pod razno.

----------


## bobicablue

Na prvu meni ide super s drugima, jer u velikoj želji za ljubavi se jako puno smiješim i užasno trudim s drugima da me vole i da budem popularna ali nekako se to uvijek rasplete unešto loše jer smatram da u vezama s drugima dajem previše i dajem se cijela, a ne dobivam ni deset posto toga pa se uvijek osjećam iskorišteno. Čak i s prijateljicama. Dam sve od sebe, a ne dobijem skoro pa ništa. Zato bi bilo super, kad bi sve to umjesto njima dala - sebi. A s drugima krajnje površno. Ali kad to ne znam već uvijek odem u neke duboke odnose, u kojima se osjećam loše jer ja idem do kraja sa sobom a dobijem - nulu ili nešto malo više od nule. Ja ću i platiti kave i kupiti najbolje poklone i može me se nazvat u tri ujutro s nekim problemom, a drugi povlače granicu nakon obične zabave na kavi i malo chata. Tako da mi svi ti odnosi nemaju smisla, jer se samo uzrujavam non stop i zato ispadam bijesna, ljuta, bez kontrole, divlja i sve to što vi ovdje navodite. 

Nije da sam ja takva stalno, nego sam takva kad je netko bezobrazan sa mnom, manipulira me ili iskorištava. a muž nije jedini takav. Moji roditelji se trude, ali su mi dojadili s dominantnosti i manipulacijama. Uz njih se nikad neću nimalo izgraditi kao osoba i srediti. Uvijek ću ostati kao njihova sjena. Zato ću ih moliti za pomoć ali ne svaki dan jer ovo nije baš dobro da se tooooliko oslanjam na roditelje. Moram se više na sebe osloniti. 

btw. pred djetetom ne izvodim nikad te scene ja, već drugi. ja sam jedino jučer izvela pred njom pojačanu scenu, ali kako je bila u drugoj sobi ne znam jel ona to skužila. 

Moj muž mi se prije činio osoba da isto daje cijelog sebe u odnosima, pa sam mu se zato i prepustila, ali više mi se tako ne čini. Sad mi se čini da daje jedino toliko koliko mu se da. Onda se ja zateknem gdje druge preklinjem i silujem da mi nešto daju.. pa ukrug.

----------


## Trina

Moram priznati da mi te je teško razumjeti. S jedne strane je jasno da je roditeljima jako stalo do tebe i da ti puno pomažu u svemu, s druge strane oni su tvoji najveći neprijatelji. Onda opet, kad pričaš o mužu, on je nasilnik koji svako malo porazbija stan, s druge ti njega svaki dan zivkaš da dođe i da ti pomogne?! Jesi ti ikad razbila stvari u stanu? Jesi prijetila roditeljima, napravila žešću scenu? Misliš li da je dužnost tvojih roditelja da ti pomažu s djetetom? Jel to tvoj ili njihov stan? Jel te muž ikad udario? A ti njega? Oprosti na pitanjma, ali meni tu neke stvari nisu jasne, pokušavam složiti priču u glavi.

----------


## maria71

Koliko sam shvatila Bobica je žena u tridesetim godinama života,  a nema sređenu ni poslovnu ni bračnu ni stambenu  situaciju.  Teško je to .

----------


## Trina

> Koliko sam shvatila Bobica je žena u tridesetim godinama života,  a nema sređenu ni poslovnu ni bračnu ni stambenu  situaciju.  Teško je to .


Ona meni ne djeluje kao osoba nad kojom je moguće vršiti nasilje ikakvo, zato mi ništa nije jasno. Malo su mi zbunjujući njeni postovi.

----------


## Lili75

Maria,

Pa šta nije žena napisala da je stan njen.

----------


## maria71

pa piše da joj se roditelji miješaju i u odluke o preuređenju stana, pa sam pomislila da je to njihov stan koji ona koristi

----------


## pulinka

Ima svoj stan i svoj posao. I bebu od 3 meseca. I oca bebe koji je razbio već dva stana, roditeljski i njen.

----------


## pulinka

Ili nema svoj posao? Hm, zbunila sam samu sebe...

----------


## čokolada

Ima uskoro 40g. i  svoj stan kojeg je muž već dvaput razbio.

----------


## Beti3

Ima posao, pisala je da dobiva naknadu cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## pulinka

Ajd, bar sam nešto pročitala kako treba...Napisala je da su roditelji sredili prethodno razbijeni stan, pa sam pogrešno zapamtila da je njihov. 
Zapravo su roditelji sredili njen razbijeni stan. I sređuju ga ponovo, ili to bušenje zida nije vezano za popravke?

----------


## Zuska

Prema onome što čitam, vaš (tvoj i djeteta) najvažniji problem jest nasilje i to treba ODMAH početi rješavati. Nazovi neku od onih udruga da te upute na neku sigurnu kuću, ne radi smještaja (mada, imaj u vidu da i to može biti opcija u nekom trenutku), već radi pravnih savjeta i vođenja kroz proces. Bilo bi dobro da odeš i u Centar za socijalnu skrb. Nasilnika treba udaljiti od vas. Ali najprije sama sa sobom moraš raščistiti da ga više ne želiš u vašem životu, inače nema smisla ako ćeš ga u trenucima slabosti ponovo zvati. On je opasan za vas i bilo kakvi tračci ljubavi koje misliš da vidiš ili stvarno vidiš nisu ljubav jer ljubav se ne iskazuje nasiljem. Nasilje je rezultat nasilnog odgoja ili odgoja u kojem nisu postavljane granice, nezrelosti osobe i njenog ega, nedostatka ili nemogućnosti upravljanja emocijama, nedostatka empatije, način iskazivanja moći itd itd, dakle, ničeg dobrog. Ništa dobro iz toga neće izaći. Ni sad, ni za 10 godina. 
Maknite se i osigurajte si da vam nasilnik više ne prilazi. 

Druga stvar na kojoj trebaš paralelno raditi jest osnaživanje sebe i to kroz redovitu psihološku pomoć. Ti moraš najprije naučiti voljeti samu sebe i svoje potvrde i snagu izvlačiti najprije i sebe, a ne iz okoline, odnosa s drugim ljudima i njihovom percepcijom sebe. Ti nisi ono što drugi vide u tebi, već ono što sama vidiš u sebi. I na tome trebaš raditi, na vlastitoj slici o sebi, o svojim postupcima, o tome kakva osoba želiš biti. Onog trenutka kad sama sebi budeš dovoljna i kad sama sebi budeš najbolje društvo, kad prestaneš očajnički tražiti druge i od drugih, tada će ti ljudi doći. Ljudi u principu bježe od osoba koje se nameću, traže sebe u drugima i drugima nameću osjećaj odgovornosti za svoju sudbinu i dobrobit. U odnose s takvim osobama u principu ulaze one osobe koje također imaju velikih problema, samo s druge strane. I to vodi do ovoga u čemu si ti. 

U komunikaciji s institucijama (Centrom, sudom itd.) pokušaj se zadržavati na faktima - ono što se dogodilo, pokušavaj savladavati emocije, (samo)optuživanja i sl. Ti kao žrtva nasilja imaš pravo na zaštitu i micanje nasilnika od sebe, odnosno vas.Točka. Ali reci da si svjesna i vlastitih problema i da si potražila pomoć kako bi se osnažila kao osoba jer želiš biti najbolja majka i uzor svome djetetu. To je odraz zrelosti, imam problem i rješavam ga. Ne optužujem druge (koliko god to i bilo istinito), već znam što želim - bolji i kvalitetniji život bez nasilja kojim ja upravljam najbolje što mogu. 

Ti i tvoje dijete možete same. Svi to mogu. Život nije i neće biti možda onakav kakvim si ga zamišljala, ali igraš s kartama koje trenutno imaš i pokušavaš izvući najbolje iz toga - u ovom trenutku to je sigurna okolina. Uskoro, ukoliko iskreno i predano kreneš rješavati svoje probleme, te karte će se polako mijenjati. Bit će boljih karata. I lošijih. Kao i svima nama. 

Roditelji - to je također tema koju rješavaš s psihologom. Postavljanje granica, komunikacija, razumijevanje prošlosti itd. Ne znam jesu li tvoji roditelji znali ili mogli bolje, ali uskoro ćeš 40. Vrijeme je da preuzmeš konce u svoje ruke, život je samo jedan i nitko ti ga neće olakšati ako sama u to ne kreneš. 

Imaš kakav takav sustav u zemlji kojim možeš rješavati svoju situaciju (razvod, zabrana pristupa, psihološka pomoć itd.), imaš forum, imaš parkove u kojima možeš čavrljati (što manje nametljivo) i kreni. Polako. Ali kreni.

----------


## dolega

Potpisujem cure - najvažnije se maknuti od nasilja i završiti taj odnos.

Ali ti meni zvučiš kao moja kći u najgorim fazama puberteta....mene nitko ne voli, nitko me ne doživljava i sl.
Prvo moraš krenuti od sebe i toga kako se ti odnosiš prema drugim ljudima, a iz ovog što pišeš ne čini mi se baš najbolje. Vikati i psovati na roditelje? Pa gdje je tu ikakvo poštovanje? I tata ti je dobro rekao, osramotila si ga pred majstorom i to bez razloga.

Budi si dobra s roditeljima i ostavljaj im dijete na čuvanje, a ti samo ajde psihologu

----------


## vertex

Ja se ne bih usudila donositi ikakve zaključke o roditeljima, odnosi su očito jako opterećeni, teško je nama ovdje zaključivati kako je do toga došlo.

Ali svakako mislim da ne treba odustajati od terapije. Ako roditelji i inače ipak čuvaju bebu, nema razloga da je ne pričuvaju i u to vrijeme. Ako je zaista više ne želiš dati njima na čuvanje, onda se treba snalaziti drugačije. Nije realno stalno ići s bebom na terapiju jer beba nije stvar, ali iznimno možda  sljedeći put, da se ne radi prekid?

----------


## bobicablue

Napisala sam kilometarski post i onda mi se glupi Chrome zatvorio i sve izbrisao.. Ugl Zuska, super post stvarno. Išla sam psihologu i pričam dosta s tatom u zadnje vrijeme. Pokušavam dokučiti razloge radi čega sam uzdržavala godinama nasilnika i dokonog tipa koji konstantno radi neke scene. A nema trun odgovornosti za bebu, koja će uskoro četri mjeseca,a s njim je provela od toga svega jedan mjesec, a on živi dvadeset kilometara od nas. Nevjerojatno mi je koliko je tip nezainteresiran za svoje dijete. Ok, svađamo se mi i bolje da mi nije blizu jer je totalno neuračunjiv i tko zna što može izvesti da se nađemo skupa. Mogao bi poluditi, pa namjerno iz inata mi na silu uzeti bebu i otići... Ne želim riskirati sa tako neuračunjivom osobom. Ja sam mu rekla sto puta da ode psihologu kao i ja i da se ide liječiti, ali on ne želi. Moj najveći problem je krajnji nedostatak stava i samopouzdanja kad sam u blizini muškog spola. Zato sam ga se vjerojatno i držala. S muškarcima mi nikad nije išlo. IMala sam neki sram ili strah u njihovoj blizini. a nakon hrpe loših iskustava je to postajalo sve gore. taj sram i strah. 

tatu možda i jesam onaj dan osramotila pred majstorima, ali nakon što su me ladno izignorirali i prevarili su jednostavno počele sve te mržnje i bijesovi izbijati iz mene. taj dan.. mislim da nikako nisam zaslužila situaciju u kojoj sam se našla. Ne samo ja, nijedna žena to ne zaslužuje. ne bi to poželila smrtnom neprijatelju. mislim da ja ovakva nisam ni najmanje za nekog tipa. pogotovo ne nekog osjetljivijeg. eventualno nekog, koji je isto prošao sito i rešeto i snažna je osoba. na žalost,takvi su jako rijetki i ako išta valjaju imaju već nekog. tak da, osim ako odem u neku stranu zemlju gdje ima višak muškaraca, vjerojatno ću ovdje provesti život sama. Ja i dijete. tu čovjek ne može ni nove poznanike lako naći, a kamoli partnera u nekim godinama.. Bilo bi super kad bi to prihvatila i počela se više oslanjati na samu sebe,a ne non stop razmišljati o tome da sam jadnica jer sam sama i neću nikoga naći.. te idiotske misli me i vraćaju bivšem. kadbi to riješila sasobom i kad bi se prestala osjećati jadnom, jer nisam ugrabila nekog mužjaka, mislim da bi tek onda normalno živjela

----------


## bobicablue

i mislim da ovi naši muškarci padaju na snažne, manipulativne žene koje super glume. tako mi se čine. ja sam apsolutno obrnuto od toga. slaba sam, naivna i sve govorim drito u facu svima. teško se kontroliram u glumi. ovo društvo je za mene hiperlicemjerno i lažno i volim biti autentična. na žalost, to ne prolazi, da.. da glumatam neku finu, savršenu ženskicu koja nema nikakvih problema vrlo vjerojatno bi našla nekog, ali kako da to radim kad to nije istina. a na žalost, filozofski tip muškarca s kojim bi iz dubokih prijateljskih rasprava ušla u neopterećenu vezu kod nas nema. Nismo mi neko društvo intelektualaca s Manhattana, oslikano u filmovima Woodya Allena, gdje lagano upoznaš nove ljude i sveučilišnog profesora ( Hannah i njezine sestre), te se iz neopterećenih i lakih odnosa razvije nešto. Iz nekih dubokoumnih razgovora. Ovdje se osjećam, kao da smo na placu pa svatko gleda kako da se što jeftinije domogne one sjajne, crvene jabuke ( špricane koječim). Nitko ne želi onu osušenu, napuknute kore eko jabučicu koja je usto i skupa. Haha. Eto, sad sam malo slikovitije objasnila svoju situaciju, a to je da mi se sviđaju neki dubokoumni i pametni tipovi s kojima bi mogla voditi zanimljive razgovore koje bi se pretočile u nešto. A tu sve neki cajka tipovi, kao onaj Orky iz Big Brothera. Tipovi toliko prosti i tupi kao plitak potok, a zamišljaju sebi nerealne stvari da su najveće face na svijetu. 

Na žalost, pa je vjerojatnost da ću upoznati nekog iz prethodnog opisa i to u Hrvatskoj mizerna. Nikome se od preostalih slobodnjaka ne da zaj... s nekim kompliciranim poput mene. takve razgovore mogu voditi jedino s frendicom, tatom ili psihologicom. tako da mi se život čini da će mi proći bez da ikad ikoga novog i zanimljivog upoznam ovdje. samo i isključivo razočaranja i ništa drugo. nismo mi Amerika da je tamo normalno otići na kavu s profesorom i razmijenjivati misli. I tu je kraj svemu. Kod nas su "staleži" predobro posloženi i ne miksaju se. granice su postavljene i ako nemaš super radno mjesto, ne možeš ti do nekoga koji radi dobar i pametan posao. Eventualno si opet mogu naći nekog skladištara, zaštitara ili konobara, kako sam do sad uvijek nalazila mada imam dva fakulteta završena, a jedan je jako težak. Na žalost, i ja radim slabo plaćena SSS zanimanja, pa mi nisu dostupni neki pametniji tipovi. Tak sam našla i ovu budalu, a do tad sam bila s zidarima, konobarima, nezaposlenima i sl.. Nikad s nekim pametnijim...

----------


## jelena.O

A koji su ti pametni?
Usput ja da imam tak sitno dete ne bi razmišljala o muškima ,posvetila bi se detetu

----------


## bobicablue

a zašto sad toliko spominjanje poslova i ispada kao da degradiram neka zanimanja. nije da ih degradiram, već samo navodim da među zidarima, zaštitarima, konobarima i nezaposlenim tipovima s kojima sam bila je rijetko koji bio imalo pametan i rijetko koji je htio voditi zanimljive debate o raznim stvarima ili ići o svojem trošku na neka kulturna mjesta. moj muž je htio, ali da ja platim a nakon toga bi radio i scene. tako da hoću reći, da nije da tražim nekog prekrasnog, bogatog i dobrog, pa ga ne mogu naći. Tražila sam nekog malo pametnijeg, da možemo voditi dublju komunikaciju, a bez da odmah čovjek pomisli da hoću s njim u krevet. A to da samog sebe uzdržava bi se trebalo podrazumijevati. Umjesto toga sam našla tipa s kojim se ne može pričati o ničemu bez svađe i kojeg ja hranim. 



Znači gore sam opisala svoj tip muškarca, koji bi mi se jako svidio i da sam dobila obrnuto od toga. Da svi tipovi koje sam upoznala su tupi kao plitak potok, pa kad vidiš da su svi isti onda ti je više i svejedno s kojim si. misliš si, bolje išta nego ništa. 
Sad će se vjerojatno naći neki negativci koji će me izvrijeđati da sam snob glede obrazovanja i pameti, a da sam i ja glupa jer sam bila s ovim i da sigurno nisam nešto pametna. Ne bih rekla da sam glupa, već sam bila zavedena time što je društvo takvo kakvo jest i pošto ga ne mogu mijenjati sam se samo prilagodila društvu trenutno kakvo jest. Ne možeš ti željeti fakultetskog profesora, ako ti se nude samo zidari.. ak imaš samo špricane jabuke, ne možeš željeti eko jabuku..

Ugl. jako rado bi htjela nekog sličnog meni, da ima jedan ili dva fakulteta, da radi ono što može dobiti posao, da je vrijedan, odgovoran i zreo. da mu je stalo. ALI NEMA TOG, NITI ĆE BITI. tu mogu dobiti nekog ružnog starkelju, od šezdeset godina kojemu su proste fore vrhunac humora, a kome je Lisinski i HNK nešto što je vidio samo izvana. a da slučajno i nađem nekoga tko voli operu, taj bu ispao impotentan itd, itd... Lista paradoksa je podugačka i besmisleno je tražiti muškarca, mada 90posto u našoj zemlji živi u lijepim, katoličkim, sretnim obiteljima s dva partnera...i ja bi to užasno rado, ali ne mogu.

----------


## bobicablue

ona dosta hvala Bogu spava i nije hard maintenance, pa moja luda glava ima previše vremena za razmišljanje koji je problem sa mnom. pogotovo otkad idem psihologu.

----------


## sirius

Da, zasta je vazno da muskarac ima jedan do dva fakulteta.
kao sto je vazno da ih ima i zena . 
To bi trebalo govoriti o necijim kvalitetama ( bilo kojem smjeru)?!
Daj malo propitaj svoje prioritete i sklonost stereotipima opcenito.

----------


## Vrci

I misliim da bi se prvo trebala okrenuti sebi i rjedavanju svojih problema. A onda tek o novom muskarcu.
S ovim se nisi razvela, a vec planiras gdje naci novog i kakav mora biti

----------


## Peterlin

> ona dosta hvala Bogu spava i nije hard maintenance, pa moja luda glava ima previše vremena za razmišljanje koji je problem sa mnom. pogotovo otkad idem psihologu.


Bome, stvarno i trebaš razmišljati o sebi, da u nastavku života ne upadneš u ista sranja ili možda još i gora. 

Prvo, trebaš se fokusirati na sadašnji trenutak - imaš dijete koje je BROJ JEDAN u cijeloj priči. Njoj se okreni, a ostalo za sad zanemari. Kao što vidiš, sva tvoja stručnost nije ti pomogla riješiti zdravoseljačke prizemne stvari kao što je odabir normalnog partnera. Sorry na iskrenosti.

----------


## Dijana

> A koji su ti pametni?
> Usput ja da imam tak sitno dete ne bi razmišljala o muškima ,posvetila bi se detetu


X

----------


## Dijana

Mislim, ženo božja, mogla bi stavit prst u uho i pjevat.. u odnosu na mnoge druge žene. 
Imaš stan, pomoć roditelja, posao, ne moraš se boriti s bivšim za skrbništvo..a ti nasilnika sama zoveš nazad u svoj i djetetov život?? Nogom ti je udario u kinderbet? Je li beba bila u kinderbetu? 

Pa daj se zbroji fakat.

----------


## Kosjenka

> A koji su ti pametni?
> Usput ja da imam tak sitno dete ne bi razmišljala o muškima ,posvetila bi se detetu


X
Osim djetetu prvo se posveti sebi, kad ti budeš sretna, zadovoljna sama sa sobom bit ćeš i bolja mama. Nije nam potreban muškarac da bi sve bilo na mjestu. 
Cijeli život gledam moje dvije najdraže koje imaju potrebu biti s muškarcem, bilo kakvim. Jedna se 30 godina nije mrdnula iz lošeg braka jer sve su ionako budale pa neka su joj kćeri s ocem budalom, bolje nego s nekom drugom budalom. Druga je svako malo s nekom drugom budalom jer treba biti s nekim, sama ta nesigurnost valjda privlači ljude koji imaju određene lošije obrasce ponašanja. 
Polako, kad se ti zbrojiš doći će stvari na svoje mjesto.

----------


## čokolada

Možemo joj mi vikati da se zbroji, ali psihički nestabilna (bolesna) osoba ne može se zbrojiti bez dobre psihoterapije u koju će biti uključena i obitelj bar utoliko što će razumjeti da im dijete ima problem i da joj moraju biti podrška pa taman to dijete imalo 40. 
U kakvu postporođajnu depresiju inače psihički labilne žene mogu upasti, to valjda ne treba naglašavati. Imala sam u široj obitelji takav slučaj i - nije dobro završilo.

----------


## Beti3

Njen tata je liječnik, sama je napisala i vjerojatno će i s profesionalne strane pomoći, unatoč odbijanju.
A ova maštanja o idealnom muškarcu, neka njih, ali su trenutno baš neprimjerene. Treba prvo riješiti situaciju sa sadašnjim mužem.

----------


## Trina

Velik dio tvojih postova se odnosi na teške roditelje i probleme s njima, nerazumijevanje itd. I onda napišeš da o nekim stvarima možeš pričati samo s tatom i frendicom?!

 Ovo što se tiče muškaraca...ti ga baš silno jako želiš, a? 
Malo zvučiš razmaženo ustvari.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ne znam gdje si ti shvatila da 90% živi u lijepim sretnim katoličkim obiteljima s dva partnera... to ni statistički nije točno, a ne znam ni otkud ti takav dojam.

Ok, u velikoj većini brakova i obitelji koje znam nema ovakvog nasilja, razbijanja i sl. Ali daleko od toga da je to idila koju ti zamišljaš. Brak je težak posao. Jako težak posao. Uz svjetle, vesele i sretne trenutke... ali i ima i natezanja, kompromisa, popuštanja... ima lakih dogovora, ima teških... ima posla za raditi svaki dan na njemu... od toga tko će prati suđe do toga kako ćeš preporoditi teške bolesti u obitelji, nenadane financijske situacije... brak je posao koji zahtjeva trud s obje strane. Nije brak prekrasna divlja ruža koja raste sama od sebe u polju.

Našalit ću se na kraju... tebi možda treba Bruno Šimleša  :Wink: . On kaže da ne možeš tražiti princa na bijelom konju ako ti sama nisi princeza  :Wink: .

Radi na sebi. Kad sebe središ shvatiš ćeš da ti ni ne treba princ na bijelom konju, niti da oni postoje.
Vjerojatno postoji netko uz koga bi se mogla dobro osjećati. Ali prvo trebaš naći sebe, onda možeš tražiti njega. Onda će ti i sam doći.

----------


## pulinka

> *Njen tata je liječnik*, sama je napisala i vjerojatno će i s profesionalne strane pomoći, unatoč odbijanju.
> A ova maštanja o idealnom muškarcu, neka njih, ali su trenutno baš neprimjerene. Treba prvo riješiti situaciju sa sadašnjim mužem.


Ako se "doktor" odnosi na doktor medicine, onda im je nesuočavanje sa realnošću porodična tradicija i stil života.
Jer nema drugog objašnjenja zašto dete jednog dr-a ima takve stavove i odabire u životu sa 40 godina, a tek sada dete traži adekvatnu stručnu podršku.
Mada, najteže je biti objektivan kod svojih najbližih, i to je istina...

----------


## Dijana

> Radi na sebi. Kad sebe središ shvatiš ćeš da ti ni ne treba princ na bijelom konju, niti da oni postoje.
> Vjerojatno postoji netko uz koga bi se mogla dobro osjećati. Ali prvo trebaš naći sebe, onda možeš tražiti njega. Onda će ti i sam doći.


Istina. Jer ovakva kakva sad jesi, privući ćeš opet, u najmanju ruku manipulante i jebivjetre, a u najgoru nasilnike, i opet se neminovno razočarati, jer takve ne želiš (ne želi ih nitko  :Grin: ).

A to da je neko manipulant ili jebivjetar ili nasilnik ne mora uopće imati veze s obrazovanjem.

Samo što sad nisi više sama u toj priči i više ne smiješ gledati samo na sebe, već i na to koga dovodiš djetetu u život. Nemoj tražiti frajere dok se psihički ne središ, stvoriš samopouzdanje, i budeš znala odabrati. 
Nije život s muškarcem cilj u životu kojem bi trebalo stremiti, cilj je biti ispunjena osoba, a ne tražiti nekog da tebe kompletira. Ne treba ti to, već jesi kompletna. 

A to malo biće upravo tebe treba najviše na svijetu i imaš ogromnu odgovornost prema njemu.

----------


## vertex

> Možemo joj mi vikati da se zbroji, ali psihički nestabilna (bolesna) osoba ne može se zbrojiti bez dobre psihoterapije u koju će biti uključena i obitelj bar utoliko što će razumjeti da im dijete ima problem i da joj moraju biti podrška pa taman to dijete imalo 40. 
> U kakvu postporođajnu depresiju inače psihički labilne žene mogu upasti, to valjda ne treba naglašavati. Imala sam u široj obitelji takav slučaj i - nije dobro završilo.


Slažem se s čokoladom, svim srcem.
Sve ovo što joj pišete: zbroji se, imaš dijete, šta sad misliš o novim muškarcima...ona je već sama sebi napisala u ovim postovim, puno puta. Samo, jedno je ono što kaže racio, a drugo je postupiti po tome, kad si loše.
Ne znam zašto vas tako čudi što o istim ljudima piše i loše i dobro. Ljudi si mogu pružati i loše i dobro istovremeno, pa to je vječna priča.

----------


## Trina

> Slažem se s čokoladom, svim srcem.
> Sve ovo što joj pišete: zbroji se, imaš dijete, šta sad misliš o novim muškarcima...ona je već sama sebi napisala u ovim postovim, puno puta. Samo, jedno je ono što kaže racio, a drugo je postupiti po tome, kad si loše.
> Ne znam zašto vas tako čudi što o istim ljudima piše i loše i dobro. Ljudi si mogu pružati i loše i dobro istovremeno, pa to je vječna priča.


Zato što loš odnos s ocem definitivno ne podrazumijeva takav odnos u kojem jedino u njega ima povjerenja, ne ide to tako. I zato što sa 40 godina ili prihvaćaš roditelje takve kakve jesu i u dobrim si odnosima s njima (u toj dobri otprilike se javljaju i one prve brige za roditelje jer ulaze u starije godine, dolazi penzija, bolesti isl) ili do tih godina nisi stvorio nikakav odnos s njima i to uopće ne funkcionira. Tako moji teenageri razmišljaju, pola dana sam im ja super cool i genijalna, drugu polovicu dana me mrze i stara sam babetina koja nema pojma o čemu oni pričaju. 

Evo ja bih napisala što meni najviše upada u oči. Njene rečenice-"Ja sam labilna i nestabilna.". Nisi ni labilna ni nestabilna nego to želiš biti i to je najbolji izgovor za njegovane krivih stilova života i krivih veza. Samo ti upravljaš sobom, nitko drugi. Tu rečenicu sam ja na svojoj koži osjetila bezbroj puta i s takvim ljudima je odvratno teško jer oni kao da stave natpis na sebe-LABILAN/NA i onda rade ono što im odgovara sakrivajući se iza natpisa.

----------


## bobicablue

Došlo je jako puno odgovora od jutra na moju temu. Moram odgovoriti na obijede, jer mislim da sam dobila puno kritika koje baš inisam zaslužila. Ispada kao da imam neke perverzne želje, što imam želju za partnerom i što sam cijeli život mislila da ću imati nekoga i da sam dovoljnno kvalitetna osoba da nekoga i imam. Nisam nikad mislila da ću imati ovakvih ogromnih poteškoća naći nekoga. 
A ne znam radi čega je toliko čudno žuditi za nekim normalnim odnosom, koji nikad nisam imala? 
Znači, ja se brinem za bebu 24 sata dnevno, hvala Bogu i sretna sam ali kad beba zaspi mi znaju dolaziti te neke misli, radi kojih su me ljudi tu napali. Ok, jasno mi je da smo po statistikama problematična zemlja glede broja muškaraca i da ih nema dovoljno. Tj. kvalitetnih. Ali to mene ne priječi da imam sasvim legitimne želje i odraz nečeg normalnog, a to je da imam partnera u životu. 
Kad se ima ovako mini dijete,nije lako sve obavljati SAM i ovisiti o vlastitim starim roditeljima. 

Nikad nisam rekla da su oni loši ljudi ili da mijenjam non stop mišljenje o njima, već sam rekla da su nekad jako naporni, dosadni i znaju puno napadati. Tako da ne postoji crno ili bijelo mišljenje o njima. Idealni nisu zasigurno, ali imaju veliku ljubav prema unučici. Puno veću od njezinog vlastitog oca. 

Normalno da mi u mojoj situaciji nije lako i imam feeling da sam dobila premalo empatije od jutra, a previše napada. Jedino ovaj zadnji odgovor bi bio konstruktivan. 
A i zašto imam uopće poriv za muškarcem? Zato što sam odgojena kao jako SUBMISIVNA osoba na način da su muškarci jači i sposobniji. Možda zato se nikad nisam osjećala dovoljno jakom i sposobnom naspram njih i izrazito sam ih idealizirala prije. A unatoč svom mom trudu i velikom pružanju emocija, opet sam ostala sama. I ne samo sada, već sam sama cijeli život. Nikad nisam imala dobru vezu, radi koje bi trebala žaliti što sam ju ostavila i našla ovoga. Pa se pitam naravno, gdje sam toliko pogriješila i što radim krivo da su me normalni muškarci zaobilazili u širokom luku! 

Submisivna sam damn at i zato na žalost imam česte depresije kod buđenja ili kad idem spavati i kad pomislim da sam sama i da će tako biti do tko zna kad. Da se nikad neću moći osloniti na nikoga osim moje roditelje. Ok, već sam se to trebala do svojih 39 godina naučiti, ali mi sečini da neke stvari izuzetno teško prihvaćam. jednostavno se moja submisivnost i podilaženje muškarcima kosi s time da me nitko nije htio i ne shvaćam to.

----------


## čokolada

Prvo shvati da možeš živjeti lijepo i ispunjeno i sama. Osobito kad imaš dijete. Ako sama ne možeš dobro živjeti, nećeš moći ni u paru.
Kad središ sebe i prestaneš trčati za hlačama, doći će i netko pažnje vrijedan.

----------


## bobicablue

Ok,znam da me i to moje iščuđavanje cijelokupnoj situaciji neće nikamo dovesti već ću se samo nervirati i upadati u depresiju što ne postoji svemirska pravda u životu. Ili Božja. I da žene koje su odgajane na način idealizacije muškaraca, ne mora biti da će imati uopće partnera u životu, a kamoli dobrog! 
Sve ja to logički kužim, ali kad mi padne energija i uhvati me neka depra, onda velim kako se osjećam. A do sad sam ok funkcionirala mada sam već dugo sama i roditelji samo šetaju dijete, nije da se brinu satima za nju sami. Tako da mi se čini da mi je sad malo pala energija i love me opet te glupe misli o tome radi čega baš ja od svih nemam nikog normalnog. 

Sama si dam puno odgovora u svojim napisima, ali i dalje tapkam na istom mjestu. Možda je čak i ključ ta moja submisivnost i što ja nisam prilazila drugima, ali kad sam i to probala nije išlo. Tako da mi valjda nije suđeno jednostavno. Očito nisam karakter koji privlači muške osobe i to je to.. 


Sad kad sam si ovo rekla, mi je bolje jer sam opet stala tratiti energiju pogrešno i vrtiti se ukrug. S 17 su me muškarci obožavali, ali to ništa ne znači jer sam u to vrijeme bila u toj nekoj čudnoj fazi, vrlo lošoj i bila sam jako mlada i bilo je 99 posto solo muškaraca koji su bili presretni da dođu i do prve faze s nekom curom ( fali smajlić), pa je bilo lako svidjeti se drugima. U mojim godinama moraš biti izrazito proaktivna osoba ( što ja nisam već obrnuto), da se svidiš eventualno nekom pasivcu kojeg još neka nije ugrabila i koji se isto negdje skrio. 

A dovoljno govori da u mojih 17 godina otkad "tražim" muškarce, apsolutno nijedan nije bio preko neke poznate osobe ili frendice, što dovoljno govori o ponudi. Da čim neki nešto valja taj ode, a ne da će mi netko negdje namještati nekog koji nešto valja. A to se često dešava u inozemstvu, jer nije toliko malo muškaraca, da ti netko namjesti nekog itd.. Kod nas ima užasno malo muškaraca i moje samopouzdanje je bilo u pm, pa ništa od svega.

Ali, nastojim sad to opet maknuti iz glave jer se samo vrtim ukrug da..

----------


## Beti3

Da, vani teče med i mlijeko.
Daj, molim te, shvati da je to nerealna činjenica. I pokušaj živjeti u stvarnom svijetu. Ako si to sposobna.

----------


## bobicablue

Kakav med i mlijeko? velim samo da se u nekim drugim zemljama lakše nađe muškarac preko neke "preporuke" ili poznanstva. jedino to. A postoje zemlje gdje je i višak muškaraca pa nije neki problem naći ga.Kao kod nas. Tu kojeg god muškarca pogledam, ne može se držati prepotentnije. Nisam već sto godina upoznala nikog skromnog i simpatičnog. to je nepoznanica. većina ih je oženjena, hoda s djecom okolo i takvi me normalno nimalo ne zanimaju, ali kad takvog samo u prolazu pogledam jer ne vidim s kilometra da je oženjen odmah se stanu držati na način tako prepotentan ili ignorantski da je to užas. uopće nema normalnih ljudi da se u prolazu pogledamo, bili mi zauzeti ili ne i svatko svojim putem, a ako nismo zauzeti da dođe do nekog upoznavanja. to ne postoji unašoj zemlji. 

Živjela sam u stranoj zemlji,pa znam šta pričam. Tamo muškarci prilaze na cesti,jednoj zapadnoj zemlji.. ovdje mi je zadnji put prišao jedan sveučilišni profesor na cesti, kad sam imala 20 godina. tad nisam bila spremna za ništa, a bio je i jako čudan. mračnjak teški. u našoj zemlji baš moraš biti majka nekom liku, da bi imala vezu. rijetke suveze gdje su oboje ravnopravni partneri. uvijek neki feler. uglavnom, nije isključeno da odem iz Hrvatske kad beba poodraste. Nemam ni posao, ni partnera, koji me k... ovdje drži uopće? kad beba krene u vrtić, onda ću otići unekudrugu zemlju i bok. bolje to, nego ovdje cijeli život nesretna i pitati se da šta je ovo da se tu osjećam kao da me netko stavio u mikrovalnu i pojačava vatru, dok ne eksplodiram.

----------


## Dijana

Rekla bih da upadaš u zatvoreni krug samosažaljevanja, a i pasivne agresije...prilično toksičan način razmišljanja, a nimalo konstruktivan i perspektivan..sve su ti cure super napisale, ali meni se čini da ti zapravo ne želiš promjenu, jer bi je trebala napraviti ti, a lakše je čekati da se dogodi neko "čudo" ... možda je to malo lijeno i inertno. 

Kako god bilo, samo nemoj zvati bivšeg muža. Step by step.  :Smile:

----------


## bobicablue

kad sam imala 20 sjećam se da su za mnom zviždali radnici na građevini, a sad me nitko živ ni ne pogleda. A većinom mi nepoznati ljudi daju 27,28 godina jer nemam bore i nisam se puno promijenila od mladosti. Dok sam bila u inozemstvu sam upoznala dva mladića koji nisu vjerovali da sam udana, jer su mislili da sam premlada!!!! hehehe!!!!!! da imam 22 godine. To je bilo prije par godina. Znači, s izgledom mi ništa ne fali osim što sam se jako udebljala u trudnoći i dobila 13 kila viška i imam velik trbuh. a ništa ne odlazi. nisam neka ljepotica, ali izgledam čisto ok. A nisam ni glupa, niti sam loša osoba tako da mi je nevjerojatno koliko me muškarci u lijepoj našoj NE VOLE. znam da bi mi bilo bolje ne misliti o tome i jednostavno to na ignor, ali su te misli možebitno opsesivne i trebam to riješavati kod psihologa. 


Nisam ja bolesna kako su neki ovdje naveli, ali imam OPSESIVNE misli

----------


## bobicablue

> Ne znam gdje si ti shvatila da 90% živi u lijepim sretnim katoličkim obiteljima s dva partnera... to ni statistički nije točno, a ne znam ni otkud ti takav dojam.
> 
> Ok, u velikoj većini brakova i obitelji koje znam nema ovakvog nasilja, razbijanja i sl. Ali daleko od toga da je to idila koju ti zamišljaš. Brak je težak posao. Jako težak posao. Uz svjetle, vesele i sretne trenutke... ali i ima i natezanja, kompromisa, popuštanja... ima lakih dogovora, ima teških... ima posla za raditi svaki dan na njemu... od toga tko će prati suđe do toga kako ćeš preporoditi teške bolesti u obitelji, nenadane financijske situacije... brak je posao koji zahtjeva trud s obje strane. Nije brak prekrasna divlja ruža koja raste sama od sebe u polju.
> 
> Našalit ću se na kraju... tebi možda treba Bruno Šimleša . On kaže da ne možeš tražiti princa na bijelom konju ako ti sama nisi princeza .
> 
> Radi na sebi. Kad sebe središ shvatiš ćeš da ti ni ne treba princ na bijelom konju, niti da oni postoje.
> Vjerojatno postoji netko uz koga bi se mogla dobro osjećati. Ali prvo trebaš naći sebe, onda možeš tražiti njega. Onda će ti i sam doći.


Dobar post u svakom slučaju!

----------


## bobicablue

> Rekla bih da upadaš u zatvoreni krug samosažaljevanja, a i pasivne agresije...prilično toksičan način razmišljanja, a nimalo konstruktivan i perspektivan..sve su ti cure super napisale, ali meni se čini da ti zapravo ne želiš promjenu, jer bi je trebala napraviti ti, a lakše je čekati da se dogodi neko "čudo" ... možda je to malo lijeno i inertno. 
> 
> Kako god bilo, samo nemoj zvati bivšeg muža. Step by step.


valjda sam opsjednuta, mi se čini. to me uništava. počnem tako o nečemu i ne mogu prestati s tim. ta opsesivnost mi je najveći problem. mogu meni svi ovdje napisat ovo i ono, ali što da ja tu radim kad sam opsesivna. 


Ja čak ni nisam psihički labilna osoba, nego sam vrlo čvrsta. Labilni ljudi non stop mijenjaju osjećaje prema nekome, a moji su izuzetno čvrsti i jaki. Čak i prejaki i postanem opsesivna. To je moj problem. Bilo bi super da sam psihički labilna! onda ne bi toliko idealizirala druge i imala toliko snažne emocije naspram drugih. labilni su oni koji zeznu dogovor, koji zeznu odnos itd, a ja sam izrazito postojana i držim se i dogovora i veza i odnosa i svega užasno jako. Tako i ovog zlostavljača. Maknula sam se od njega samo zbog bebe.

----------


## bobicablue

ja u životu nisam nijedno prijateljstvo prekinula, a i u svakoj vezi sam bila puno duže nego bi itko bio. tako da imam te neopisivo snažne emocije naspram drugih ljudi što mislim da nisu odraz psihičke nestabilnosti i bolesti, što je čokolada navela. 

Nestabilan znači da si promjenjiv, a ja kad mi je stalo do nekoga bi dala i ruku i nogu za tu osobu. Znači moj problem nije nestabilnost ine treba raditi na tome, već da postanem malo više nestabilna i nepouzdana bi mi bilo bolje, pa ljudi ne bi radili kretena iz mene jer znaju da mogu i da ću oprostiti i da ću opet dati sve za njih.

----------


## Trina

A gle, kad dođeš u te neke godine sigurno je puno teže naći potencijalnog momka. Znam jer imam nekoliko slobodnih prijatelja (a da te povežem? :Smile: ) i njihova teorijA je ovakva-od naših vršnjaka (mi smo tvoje godište) ostaju razvedene ili oštećene. A onda se javlja onaj muški problem-razvedene imaju djecu najčešće a oni se toga boje. Jedan moj je ostavo genijalnu, genijalnu osobu koja mu je odgovarala po svemu, samo zato što ima djecu. Uplašio se.

Isto tako oni ne znaju na kojem i kakvom mjestu bi mogli doći do starijih osoba jer kad izađu, oni su među srednjoškolkama ili studenticama, a to je onda skoro 20 godina razlika među njima i ne ide to nikako. Tako da te razumijem.  Izgled je poželjan ali nije presudan.

Inače, dobro ti žene govore-brak je sranje i milijardu kompromisa. Moj glavni kriterij je da se možemo smijati i da moj crni humor odgovara mom mužu, a meni njegov. Dok se smijemo, sve je lakše. Ali nema idile. Nema, ne postoji, nema je. Svaka od nas tu bi ti bila u stanju napisati po dvadeset stranica sranja, sranja i sranja kroz koje su prošle. U pravu si što ne želiš tolerirati nasilje, to nijedna osoba ne bi smjela tolerirati. Nisi u pravu kad ga zoveš. Nemoj ga zvati nikad. 

Još nešto. Znamo mi kako je s malom bebom, znamo da je to stresno. Ja imam četvero djece, od kojih se jedno liječi od maligne bolesti. Ja jako dobro znam što je stres, bijes, strah, razočaranje, očaj, suze itd.. Prema tome, imati jednu bebu od 4 mj iz moje perspektive je antistres terapija, welness. Mijenjaj pesrpektivu. Roditelji su dosadni. Neka su, to i trebaju biti. Postavi granicu, nedaj da te se vrijeđa. ali onda ne možeš ni ti vrijeđati njih. Dogovori se sama sa sobom, napiši na papi što i koliko toleriraš u kojem odnosu. Pa kreni dalje. Ne traži muža. Doći će to spontano, ako se ne zatvoriš u četiri zida ili počneš gristi ljude kad izađeš.

----------


## sirius

> kad sam imala 20 sjećam se da su za mnom zviždali radnici na građevini, a sad me nitko živ ni ne pogleda. A većinom mi nepoznati ljudi daju 27,28 godina jer nemam bore i nisam se puno promijenila od mladosti. Dok sam bila u inozemstvu sam upoznala dva mladića koji nisu vjerovali da sam udana, jer su mislili da sam premlada!!!! hehehe!!!!!! da imam 22 godine. To je bilo prije par godina. Znači, s izgledom mi ništa ne fali osim što sam se jako udebljala u trudnoći i dobila 13 kila viška i imam velik trbuh. a ništa ne odlazi. nisam neka ljepotica, ali izgledam čisto ok. A nisam ni glupa, niti sam loša osoba tako da mi je nevjerojatno koliko me muškarci u lijepoj našoj NE VOLE. znam da bi mi bilo bolje ne misliti o tome i jednostavno to na ignor, ali su te misli možebitno opsesivne i trebam to riješavati kod psihologa. 
> 
> 
> Nisam ja bolesna kako su neki ovdje naveli, ali imam OPSESIVNE misli


I sto bi ti zapravo dobila sa tim da za tobom dobacuju radnici na gradevini?!
Ili to sto ti netko daje 28 godina , a imas 38?!
Meni svaki dan ljudi sa kojima se susrecem daju barem 10 godina manje i kaj da radim sa tom informacijom?!
Na koji nacin to utjece na moj zivot ili zivote moje djece , osim sto povremeno napisem koji zabavni post na tu temu na FB?!
I zaista ne razumijem zasto je bitino da te muskarci u lijepoj nasoj ili u Svemiru vole?!
u zivotu je najvaznije da volis samu sebe. Da cijenis samu sebe. Da poznajes samu sebe. 
Da imas mir u(nutar) sebe. Sve ostalo onda dolazi samo ili uz manji napor. Ovako kao hrcak se vrtis u onom kolu u kavezu u kojem se nikud ne stize. Prestani traziti sebe u drugim ljudima.

----------


## Dijana

> ja u životu nisam nijedno prijateljstvo prekinula, a i u svakoj vezi sam bila puno duže nego bi itko bio. tako da imam te neopisivo snažne emocije naspram drugih ljudi što mislim da nisu odraz psihičke nestabilnosti i bolesti, što je čokolada navela.


A zapravo si svaku vezu koja nije valjala, trebala prekinuti čim si to shvatila. Pa čak i prijateljstvo ako je bilo više iskorištavanje nego prijateljstvo. To je odraz stabilnosti. Ostajanje u nezdravoj vezi nije znak stabilnosti već labilnosti. 

I to kako si radila nije nikakva vrlina, već ovisnost o drugima; nije ni stabilnost, već manjak samopouzdanja..

A sve to možeš promijeniti, nije to u kamen uklesano. Analiziraj svoje ponašanje i pronađi obrasce koji nisu dobri za tebe.

Eh, ali to traži truda i rada na sebi.. :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Građevinski radnici ti nisu baš neki kriterij. Možda si malo nesigurna zbog izgleda u ovoj fazi, tek je 4 mj prošlo otkad si rodila, doći će to sve na svoje. Eto jedne ideje. Vježbaj. Ako nemaš vremena ići u neki centar, teretanu ili nešto takvo, ili ne voliš to, imaš na you tubeu tih takvih filmića i vježbi. Svaku večer kad ti mala zaspe vježbaj do iznemoglosti. To ti je dobro za više stvati-dovest ćeš liniju u red, izbacit ćeš ljutnju i bijes i izmorit ćeš se i dobro spavati.

----------


## Beti3

Bobica, ti znaš da ne možeš odvesti dijete izvan zemlje bez dozvole drugog roditelja?
Ne možeš bebi napraviti ni osobnu ni putovnicu, ako niste oba prisutni. 

Bračni partner ne može podnijeti tužbu za razvod braka dok dijete ne navrši godinu dana. Ne znam da li može sporazumni ili se umiješa czss.

----------


## spajalica

gradjevinski radnici i zvizdanje... odmah se sjetim mirande

kao i svi mislim da imas sve. krov nad glavom, financijsku sigurnost, obrazovanje koji ti daje bar malo vise opcija. imas sigurnost u roditeljima, koje ti je tu. koje kad izgubis shvatis da koliko znaci.
sredi se. decka/muza/partnera ces naci. sad imas druge prioritete.

----------


## Dijana

> Bračni partner ne može podnijeti tužbu za razvod braka dok dijete ne navrši godinu dana. Ne znam da li može sporazumni ili se umiješa czss.




Beti, to ne može muž, ali žena može?

----------


## Beti3

Piše da muž nema pravo na tužbu za razvod braka za vrijeme ženine trudnoće ili do 1.godine života djeteta.

----------


## Peterlin

> ja u životu nisam nijedno prijateljstvo prekinula, a i u svakoj vezi sam bila puno duže nego bi itko bio. tako da imam te neopisivo snažne emocije naspram drugih ljudi što mislim da nisu odraz psihičke nestabilnosti i bolesti, što je čokolada navela. 
> 
> Nestabilan znači da si promjenjiv, a ja kad mi je stalo do nekoga bi dala i ruku i nogu za tu osobu. Znači moj problem nije nestabilnost ine treba raditi na tome, već da postanem malo više nestabilna i nepouzdana bi mi bilo bolje, pa ljudi ne bi radili kretena iz mene jer znaju da mogu i da ću oprostiti i da ću opet dati sve za njih.


Pa zar nije bolje biti sama nego u lošem društvu?

----------


## bobicablue

> A zapravo si svaku vezu koja nije valjala, trebala prekinuti čim si to shvatila. Pa čak i prijateljstvo ako je bilo više iskorištavanje nego prijateljstvo. To je odraz stabilnosti. Ostajanje u nezdravoj vezi nije znak stabilnosti već labilnosti. 
> 
> I to kako si radila nije nikakva vrlina, već ovisnost o drugima; nije ni stabilnost, već manjak samopouzdanja..
> 
> A sve to možeš promijeniti, nije to u kamen uklesano. Analiziraj svoje ponašanje i pronađi obrasce koji nisu dobri za tebe.
> 
> Eh, ali to traži truda i rada na sebi..


Ti ne misliš da je malo neozbiljno drugima lijepit dijagnoze po forumu, ako već nemaš certifikat psihologa?

----------


## bobicablue

> gradjevinski radnici i zvizdanje... odmah se sjetim mirande
> 
> kao i svi mislim da imas sve. krov nad glavom, financijsku sigurnost, obrazovanje koji ti daje bar malo vise opcija. imas sigurnost u roditeljima, koje ti je tu. koje kad izgubis shvatis da koliko znaci.
> sredi se. decka/muza/partnera ces naci. sad imas druge prioritete.


hvala na postu. nastojim, ali nije lako. neki dani su teži a neki lakši.

----------


## Dijana

> Ti ne misliš da je malo neozbiljno drugima lijepit dijagnoze po forumu, ako već nemaš certifikat psihologa?


Nisam ti ja nista lijepila. :Smile: 

Pokusavam pomoci. Ali ti ne trazis pomoc, trazis nekog da te zali skupa s tobom i place nad tvojom sudbinom. Nikom se ne moze pomoci ko si ne zeli pomoci.

----------


## bobicablue

> Građevinski radnici ti nisu baš neki kriterij. Možda si malo nesigurna zbog izgleda u ovoj fazi, tek je 4 mj prošlo otkad si rodila, doći će to sve na svoje. Eto jedne ideje. Vježbaj. Ako nemaš vremena ići u neki centar, teretanu ili nešto takvo, ili ne voliš to, imaš na you tubeu tih takvih filmića i vježbi. Svaku večer kad ti mala zaspe vježbaj do iznemoglosti. To ti je dobro za više stvati-dovest ćeš liniju u red, izbacit ćeš ljutnju i bijes i izmorit ćeš se i dobro spavati.


Hvala Trina, jako dobronamjerni postovi. Dobra ideja. Btw.nisam zainteresirana za te prijatelje, budući je razvidno da ne žele žene s djecom. Thanx anyway.

----------


## bobicablue

> Nisam ti ja nista lijepila.
> 
> Pokusavam pomoci. Ali ti ne trazis pomoc, trazis nekog da te zali skupa s tobom i place nad tvojom sudbinom. Nikom se ne moze pomoci ko si ne zeli pomoci.


Znači za tebe je pomoć, da nekom opališ šamar npr? To bu mu pomoglo? Na žalost, to ljudima koji su emocionalno nestabilni ne pomaže. Pročitaj malo o tome. Nestabilnost je rezultat nedovoljno ljubavi u prošlosti i sadašnjosti.

----------


## bobicablue

btw, neki koji me tu osuđuju radi misli o muškarcima, vidjela bi vas kako bi se nosili s činjenicom da dijete neće imati očinsku ljubav. pošto kreten ni ne pita da dođe vidjeti dijete. a dijete je predobro. predobro. samo spava, smije se, papa i igra se. plače jedino kad je gladno. čak ni kad ima ukakane pelene ne plače. 
u svakom slučaju da njega moram izbrisat iz mozga, ali to ne ide prek noći. na žalost me do sad okolina podupirala da budem s njim.

----------


## bobicablue

E, da Trina, jako mi je žao radi tvog djeteta. Duša me zaboli kad neko djetešce ima takvih problema!  :Sad:  A inače, odgovor glede moje "emocionalne nestabilnosti"? Ja sam rodila prije par mjeseci i većina žena je moody u toj fazi, a ja se moram nositi tu s napadima mojeg muža, njegovih roditelja, a i moji me često napadaju. Baš me zanima kako bi se drugi osjećali i jel bi bili veseli i sretni? A s druge strane imam tek jednu frendicu koju vidim jednom tjedno i to je to. 

Moram se naučiti biti sama, istina. 

I uza sve probleme, ja ne zanemarujem dijete ni najmanje nego sve sama postojano obavljam svaki dan. Od presvlačenja, hranjenja, igranja, do dvo ili trosatne šetnje svaki dan. Baš se po tome ne bi reklo da sam neka nestabilna i za dijagnozu i da mi je momentalno najbitnije neko teško liječenje! normalno da sam u svojim sj... životnim prilikama pomalo u badu, ali me pogled na to divno djetešce diže iz neke teške depresije i daje snagu za život. mada razmišljam krajnje pesimistično o daljnjem životu s odraslim ljudima. 

ali zahvaljujem svaki dan Bogu što je zdrava i prekrasna kakva je. Barem me negdje Bog nagradio.

----------


## Trina

Kako god bilo, makni se od muža. Puno puta muškarci budu bolji tate kad se razvedu. Ne dobiva tvoja beba ništa pametno iz vašeg odnosa.
Što se mojih prijatelja tiče, nebi ti ih ni preporučila, nisu ni oni baš stabilni

----------


## tangerina

Ne razumijem koja je svrha ove teme sada kako je krenulo
Ne moze forum bit zeni psihoterapija, niti dnevnik i istresanje dnevnih razmisljanja. 
Za pitanje nasilnog supruga dobila je puno korisnih informacija, ali kako vidim to ni njoj nije vise relevantna tema, a ovo dalje stvarno ne vidim da ima svrhe. Eto administratori/ce, nikad vam se nisam petljala u posao, ali mislim da je ovo ipak bolje pod kljuc

Bobice, ne znam kakve odgovore ocekujes od forumasica, ali stvarno mislim da su to stvari koje je bolje da pricas osobno za terapeutom i bliskim osobama, nego s nepoznatima na javnom forumu. Ja se nadam da neces odustati od terapije i da ces se uspjeti rijesiti nasilnih ljudi iz svog zivota, pa ce se onda posloziti i druge stvari..

----------


## rena7

> Znači za tebe je pomoć, da nekom opališ šamar npr? To bu mu pomoglo? Na žalost, to ljudima koji su emocionalno nestabilni ne pomaže. Pročitaj malo o tome. Nestabilnost je rezultat* nedovoljno ljubavi u prošlosti i sadašnjosti*.


Ti znaš razlog svog stanja, eto ti. 
Kreni u pravom smjeru. Sama. Ne treba ti tatina preporuka za liječnika, njegovog kolegu po struci, koji će ti samo mediti, a ne reći istinu, da se ne zamjeri kolegi, tvom tati. Nađi sama liječnika i kreni po pomoć. Izgradi samopouzdanje i sve je što je potrebno da dođeš do svog unutarnjeg mira i ravnoteže.
Ne zamjeram ti što razmišljaš o novom muškarcu, ali želim ti reći- ajde pokušaj biti sretna sama sa sobom. Šta će ti netko kao uvjet da bi bila sretna? Prvo uspostavi ravnotežu sama sa sobom, nađi svoju sreću, pa onda gledaj dalje. Moja preporuka. Ja bi tako, a odluka je tvoja. 
Ne bi htjela uvrijediti, ali čini mi se da si odrasla sa autoritativnim roditeljima koji su sve radili za tebe i umjesto tebe. Vjerujem kako to nije bilo iz loše namjere, ali ispalo je loše.
Često roditelji griješe, ljubav zamjenjuju davanjem novca, usluga i sl. Po meni je to pogrešno. Treba pustiti djecu da se razvijaju, učiti ih da pecaju, a ne donositi im ribu. Tvoji su tebi očito donosili. I danas donose. Pa  kada trebaš postupiti zrelo i samostalno, ti se pogubiš. 
Skoro svaki dan gledam ovakav bolestan odnos. Majka svojoj kćeri mijenja muža, unuku oca i sirota misli da je pametna. 
Nemoj si to dozvoliti.
Zapela si, pa šta? Mnogi su. Sve se može popraviti ako to dovoljno želiš.
Lijepo bebu u kolica i do povratka na posao, sredi si život. 
Sretno!

----------


## bobicablue

> Ne razumijem koja je svrha ove teme sada kako je krenulo
> Ne moze forum bit zeni psihoterapija, niti dnevnik i istresanje dnevnih razmisljanja. 
> Za pitanje nasilnog supruga dobila je puno korisnih informacija, ali kako vidim to ni njoj nije vise relevantna tema, a ovo dalje stvarno ne vidim da ima svrhe. Eto administratori/ce, nikad vam se nisam petljala u posao, ali mislim da je ovo ipak bolje pod kljuc
> 
> Bobice, ne znam kakve odgovore ocekujes od forumasica, ali stvarno mislim da su to stvari koje je bolje da pricas osobno za terapeutom i bliskim osobama, nego s nepoznatima na javnom forumu. Ja se nadam da neces odustati od terapije i da ces se uspjeti rijesiti nasilnih ljudi iz svog zivota, pa ce se onda posloziti i druge stvari..


pa većina tema je psihološke naravi i nekome se pomaže da izađe iz neke problematične situacije.. mislim da dok god nekome pomaže, a nije besmislena ima nekog smisla. 
Meni pomaže i dok mi netko da neki savjet i dok si sama dam neki savjet, jer me onda manje more ružne misli. one me znaju hvatati nekad.

----------


## bobicablue

> Ti znaš razlog svog stanja, eto ti. 
> Kreni u pravom smjeru. Sama. Ne treba ti tatina preporuka za liječnika, njegovog kolegu po struci, koji će ti samo mediti, a ne reći istinu, da se ne zamjeri kolegi, tvom tati. Nađi sama liječnika i kreni po pomoć. Izgradi samopouzdanje i sve je što je potrebno da dođeš do svog unutarnjeg mira i ravnoteže.
> Ne zamjeram ti što razmišljaš o novom muškarcu, ali želim ti reći- ajde pokušaj biti sretna sama sa sobom. Šta će ti netko kao uvjet da bi bila sretna? Prvo uspostavi ravnotežu sama sa sobom, nađi svoju sreću, pa onda gledaj dalje. Moja preporuka. Ja bi tako, a odluka je tvoja. 
> Ne bi htjela uvrijediti, ali čini mi se da si odrasla sa autoritativnim roditeljima koji su sve radili za tebe i umjesto tebe. Vjerujem kako to nije bilo iz loše namjere, ali ispalo je loše.
> Često roditelji griješe, ljubav zamjenjuju davanjem novca, usluga i sl. Po meni je to pogrešno. Treba pustiti djecu da se razvijaju, učiti ih da pecaju, a ne donositi im ribu. Tvoji su tebi očito donosili. I danas donose. Pa  kada trebaš postupiti zrelo i samostalno, ti se pogubiš. 
> Skoro svaki dan gledam ovakav bolestan odnos. Majka svojoj kćeri mijenja muža, unuku oca i sirota misli da je pametna. 
> Nemoj si to dozvoliti.
> Zapela si, pa šta? Mnogi su. Sve se može popraviti ako to dovoljno želiš.
> Lijepo bebu u kolica i do povratka na posao, sredi si život. 
> Sretno!


roditelji jesu radili sve za mene kroz život, da.. to jest problem, ali je tako kako jest. Ali kako živim sama, oni ne rade sve, to sam već napisala. Ja radim sve, a oni ju pričuvaju i izvedu van. kad ju pričuvaju mogu otići psihologu ili nešto uraditi po kući i tako.. meni je žao npr prati balkon, a da dijete leži samo u kinderbetu tih sat vremena. nisam to baš prakticirala.

----------


## bobicablue

> Kako god bilo, makni se od muža. Puno puta muškarci budu bolji tate kad se razvedu. Ne dobiva tvoja beba ništa pametno iz vašeg odnosa.
> Što se mojih prijatelja tiče, nebi ti ih ni preporučila, nisu ni oni baš stabilni


i meni se čini da nisu.. jer odustati od super ženske samo zato što ima djecu mi je onak... u našim godinama je normalno za većinu žena da imaju djecu i neku prošlost. ne znam šta oni traže, ali to mi je bezveze. 

ja sam bila s jednim tipom koji je imao dijete i mene je čak snažno i privuklo to da je super otac. 
Jedino mi se nije svidjelo to što je teško mogao naći vremena za mene i još je otvoreno naglašavao da umjesto da je s djetetom je sa mnom, a nalazili smo se dva put tjedno. izgledalo je da su mu ženske usput. Meni je jedino to turn off, a ne to da je super otac i da viđa stalno dijete. to mi je genijalno. ali mislim da hrpa muškaraca misli da može birati kolko oće, pa svašta izvoljeva. ak ti imaš dijete, ali si s nekim u ozbiljnoj vezi, normalno da i on može svaki dan biti s tobom i djetetom.  da vam pomaže i tak.. s druge strane, oni koji nemaju djecu to ne mogu shvatiti pa je uvijek bolje kad partner koji ima dijete nađe istog takvog partnera

----------


## Trina

> Ti znaš razlog svog stanja, eto ti. 
> Kreni u pravom smjeru. Sama. Ne treba ti tatina preporuka za liječnika, njegovog kolegu po struci, koji će ti samo mediti, a ne reći istinu, da se ne zamjeri kolegi, tvom tati. Nađi sama liječnika i kreni po pomoć. Izgradi samopouzdanje i sve je što je potrebno da dođeš do svog unutarnjeg mira i ravnoteže.
> Ne zamjeram ti što razmišljaš o novom muškarcu, ali želim ti reći- ajde pokušaj biti sretna sama sa sobom. Šta će ti netko kao uvjet da bi bila sretna? Prvo uspostavi ravnotežu sama sa sobom, nađi svoju sreću, pa onda gledaj dalje. Moja preporuka. Ja bi tako, a odluka je tvoja. 
> Ne bi htjela uvrijediti, ali čini mi se da si odrasla sa autoritativnim roditeljima koji su sve radili za tebe i umjesto tebe. Vjerujem kako to nije bilo iz loše namjere, ali ispalo je loše.
> Često roditelji griješe, ljubav zamjenjuju davanjem novca, usluga i sl. Po meni je to pogrešno. Treba pustiti djecu da se razvijaju, učiti ih da pecaju, a ne donositi im ribu. Tvoji su tebi očito donosili. I danas donose. Pa  kada trebaš postupiti zrelo i samostalno, ti se pogubiš. 
> Skoro svaki dan gledam ovakav bolestan odnos. Majka svojoj kćeri mijenja muža, unuku oca i sirota misli da je pametna. 
> Nemoj si to dozvoliti.
> Zapela si, pa šta? Mnogi su. Sve se može popraviti ako to dovoljno želiš.
> Lijepo bebu u kolica i do povratka na posao, sredi si život. 
> Sretno!


Bravo Rena, ovo je baš dobro napisano od početka do kraja!

----------


## Trina

> i meni se čini da nisu.. jer odustati od super ženske samo zato što ima djecu mi je onak... u našim godinama je normalno za većinu žena da imaju djecu i neku prošlost. ne znam šta oni traže, ali to mi je bezveze. 
> 
> ja sam bila s jednim tipom koji je imao dijete i mene je čak snažno i privuklo to da je super otac. 
> Jedino mi se nije svidjelo to što je teško mogao naći vremena za mene i još je otvoreno naglašavao da umjesto da je s djetetom je sa mnom, a nalazili smo se dva put tjedno. izgledalo je da su mu ženske usput. Meni je jedino to turn off, a ne to da je super otac i da viđa stalno dijete. to mi je genijalno. ali mislim da hrpa muškaraca misli da može birati kolko oće, pa svašta izvoljeva. ak ti imaš dijete, ali si s nekim u ozbiljnoj vezi, normalno da i on može svaki dan biti s tobom i djetetom.  da vam pomaže i tak.. s druge strane, oni koji nemaju djecu to ne mogu shvatiti pa je uvijek bolje kad partner koji ima dijete nađe istog takvog partnera


Pa eto zato što je ženska stavljala svoju djecu na prvo mjesto pa nisu imaju dovoljno vremena za sebe. Pa ga je malo po malo uvlačila i njihovu svakodnevicu, počeo joj pomagati s djecom pa se usrao. Rekao je da je postao veći tata od mog muža. Razmisli malo o ovome što sam ti napisala. Nije to baš tako jednostavno

----------


## bobicablue

> Pa eto zato što je ženska stavljala svoju djecu na prvo mjesto pa nisu imaju dovoljno vremena za sebe. Pa ga je malo po malo uvlačila i njihovu svakodnevicu, počeo joj pomagati s djecom pa se usrao. Rekao je da je postao veći tata od mog muža. Razmisli malo o ovome što sam ti napisala. Nije to baš tako jednostavno


takvi me ne zanimaju

----------


## bobicablue

zapravo, kad razmislim bolje, momentalno sam u situaciji da imam noćnu moru s mužem i njegovom obitelji koji me iskonski mrze i užasno su nasilni. mislim da je to jedini razlog radi čega bježim u ta razmišljanja o novom muškarcu. mislim da me istinski on baš i ne zanima. već sam navela sve razloge zašto i ne smatram da postoji veliki broj nekih fantastičnih i plemenitih muškaraca, a svoje kriterije hvala Bogu imam. Mislim da kad riješim situaciju s mužem i on postane bivši i kad izgladimo koliko toliko odnose, da se onda neću osjećati toliko loše. Ali na žalost, ovaj tjedan je stalno nešto bilo i nisam imala vremena otići na sud rastati se. 


Muža više ne želim vidjeti ni pod razno. Kad je lomio stvari i ono radio, mislim da mi se konačno ogadio. Od tad je prošlo dva tjedna i ne da mi čovjek planira vratiti novac za polomljene stvari, nego i dalje ne traži posao, ne radi i navečer mi pošalje pokoju prijetnju i na to mu se svodi život. On je toliko dno, da je to strašno. A u svemu ga podržava njegov idiot od oca. Jer je puno nasilniji prema meni kad ga ovaj non stop cima protiv mene. Znači, otac umjesto da ga smiruje, pošto je obična lijena bitanga i umjesto da mu kaže da me barem elementarno poštuje, ga non stop cima da sam ja ovakva i onakva i da mi ovaj gad treba pokazivati silu. 

I onda meni on pošalje poruku kako dolazi sa svojim ocem vidjeti dijete. A kad dođu me vrijeđaju i napadaju. Nemaju nikakvog srama. Ja se brinem o bebi, a ta dvojica govana mene dolaze vrijeđati. Puj, kriminalci obični.

----------


## bobicablue

većina tih zlostavljača poslije se ispričava ženi i moli ih za oprost i sl.. a ova lijena bitanga i dalje sluša taticu da me vrijeđa. i misli da svakodnevnim uvredama će mene ponukati da dobiju šta hoće. njima uopće nije do te bebe nimalo, jer da je onda bi mi vratili novac za polomljene stvari, a tražila sam samo tisuću kuna, ponašali bi se normalno jer se samo ja brinem o bebi. a ovi ne da se ne brinu, ne vraćaju novac ni ništa,nego misle da mogu mene i moju obitelj prisiliti da dođu kad god hoće. 

Njihovi komentari su "Dolazimo danas za pola sata". I naljute se, ako nije sve spremno kad oni dođu. Veće idiote nisam vidjela. ti mene ne poštuju koliko je crno pod noktom, da beba možda u to vrijeme spava, ja spavam ili je beba u šetnji. Nego ovi dolaze i mora sve biti spremno. A to jave za pol sata. 

I onda dođu u stan i kad je beba imala par dana ih nisi mogao nagovoriti da operu ruke, a imaju grunt. Svekar mi ima crne ruke. Kad je dolazio u bolnicu je ušao ravno s neopranim rukama i primio novorođenče za ruku. poslije smo se krvnički svađali oko pranja ruku. nisu htjeli oprati ruke, nego bi radije mene izvrijeđali. Pa uđu u cipelama bez pardona. Pa je svekar kašljao kao blesav prvih mjesec dana od bebe. I ljutio se što ju ne smije držati dok tako kašlje... Zaboli njih k... za bebino zdravlje. Ok, sad kad ima skoro četri mjeseca smo popustili s konstatnim pranjima ruku i slično, ali kad je imala par dana sam bila jako uplašena. mislim da je to normalno. i mislim da je normalno da kad se dolazi izvana i hoće dirati beba, da se operu ruke. Pogotovo dok je jako mala. Drugo dok ima šest mjeseci i više.. uglavnom su non stop svađe bile s njima. zadnji put me svekar izvrijeđao na pasja kola. sjeo se lijepo za moj stol i pred tatom me stao vrijeđati. 
Moj tata je totalno nekonfliktna osoba koja se mrzi svađati s drugim ljudima, ali me morao braniti od obijeda svekra. I te uvrede su bile u stilu da sam lijenčina koja nikad ništa ne radi!! Malo me pobrkao sa svojim sinom, čini se, pošto ja sve radim i sama se brinem za dojenče. A u životu me ništa nije bilo sram raditi i svašta sam radila, a tip meni da sam lijenčina koja ništa ne radi i da me roditelji uzdržavaju. Roditelji me na žalost pomažu, pošto nemam drugu plaću koju bi trebao zaraditi moj muž.. Da me ne pomažu, ne bi mogla samostalno živjeti. Da imam muža koji radi i da zarađuje i minimalac, svo troje bi mogli normalno živjeti ali pošto nemam, a ja nisam uspjela naći posao s finom plaćom ( unatoč dva fakulteta)roditelji mi pomažu da preživim. Nisu neka gamad da me puste da gladujem i da im se j... Mogu dati 2000 kuna dodatno mjesečno pa daju... Jel to stvar svekra da sere mojima što meni daju, a dotle on svom sinu neradniku ne daje ništa pa se zato toliko i svađamo. Kad su moji bili imućni, to nas nije toliko smetalo ali zadnjih godina teško živimo a ovaj mamlaz i dalje živi na naš račun. 

uhljebio tip sina u našu obitelj i još grizu ruku koja ga hrani. a kako ga više ne možemo hraniti, sad bi nas ubili da mogu.

----------


## Kaae

Jednako tako kako ti pricas o muzu i njegovoj obitelji (na stranu nasilje, za koje nema opravdanja), tako bi netko mogao i o tebi - roditelji joj daju 2000 kuna mjesecno, popravljaju stan, secu i cuvaju dijete, a ona ih blati po forumu lijevo i desno.

Zar ne?

----------


## Kaae

Inace, zivim u toj tvojoj idealnoj Americi i moram ti priznati da nikakvi muskarci ne padaju s neba, a ni ne vidim da ih je visak ili cak imalo previse. A ni muz, cistokrvni Amerikanac, nije uopce tako prekrasan kako ih ti opisujes (ili mozda zivim u krivoj stranoj zemlji pa te muske krasote zapravo ne obitavaju u ovim krajevima  :Unsure:  ).

----------


## Trina

> takvi me ne zanimaju


Ali zbog istih tih razloga si ti ostavila onog tipa. Zato sam ti i rekla da razmisliš o tome što sam napisala, ti si moj prijatelj. Mijenjaj perspektivu, budi objektivna i poštena prema sebi.

----------


## Dijana

Ova tema je čista osobna ventilana..žao mi je žene, ne kažem da joj nije teško, iako naravno da ih ima puno više kojima je, onako objektivno, puno teže, ali svatko živi u svojoj koži..

Ali baš je ružno čitati, a nisam nikad dosad ni naišla na postove u kojima se ljude toliko "časti" s "idiotima, kretenima, gamadi" itd. 

Mislim da je forumašica stvarno dobila dobre, konkretne savjete  i da bi temu trebalo zaključati.

----------


## Trina

Ja ne volim zaključavanje tema, po meni bi je trebalo ostaviti. Ona ne vrijeđa nikoga od nas u nego priča o sebi i o svom životu. Nema veze što ima obrambeni stav, neka čita naša mišljenja, o bar jednoj stavci će pokušati razmišljati na drugačiji način.

----------


## pulinka

Tema je eventualno edukativna kao case study toka misli. I načina reagovanja na druge.
Ali mislim da je meni bilo dovoljno čitanja.

----------


## bobicablue

dosadila sam vam već, vidim.  :Sad:  nisam mislila na Ameriku. ma kakvi. tamo je puno manje muškaraca, nego žena. što se tiče psovanja, da nisam savršena. psujem ponekad. roditelje volim i zahvalna sam im, ali ih nisam nigdje ocrnjivala jer nitko ne zna tko sam. samo sam se žalila da se znamo često posvaditi, jer smo previše skupa i jako se nametnu. 

ako mi tema pomaže mislim da ju ne bi trebalo zatvoriti. već ste jednu zatvorili onaj put kad me u petom mjesecu trudnoće istukao. žene poput mene ne dolaze u tjedan dana u red...

----------


## čokolada

A tebi nije jasno da NISI anonimna i da te prema istresenim informacijama svaka susjeda ili poznanica može prepoznati i sudjelovati u tvojoj muci? Forum posjete desetci tisuća ljudi kroz tjedan dana.

----------


## maria71

Tvoje postove mogu čitati svi.  I korisnici foruma i svatko , bez da se registrira, tko svrati na ovaj forum. 

Ti  misliš da si anonimna, ali zlonamjerna osoba će  iz tih šturih podataka koje si dala o sebi  vrlo lako doći do tvog identiteta i možda ti još više zakomplicirati situaciju.  Poslala sam ti jošp poršli tjedan privatnu poruku  u kojoj  sam ti navela literaturu koja  je meni pomogla u nekim situacijama, tebi naravno  ne mora ,  no jedino je riješenje ići naprijed i probat se maknuti iz toksične okoline.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Nisi nam dosadila nego ne vidimo da ima smisla što pišemo.

Na forumu ili netko ima neki problem ili pitanje, pa traži savjete... ili lamentiramo na neku temu kad nam se lamentira.

Ne razumijemo tražiš li zapravo savjet ili ne? Mnogi su ti napisali konkretne i opipljive stvari. A niti u jednom trenutku od tebe nije stiglo “Razmislit ću o ovome, Napravit ću ovo, trebam još savjet u vezi ovoga”.

Tvoji postovi su zbilja dnevnički zapis, to možda netko želi čitati, netko ne... ali onda otvori blog. Forum je diskusija. Ako nemamo o čemu diskutirati, ne znam što drugo da ti pišemo. Ti opisuješ svoja iskustva, a nas trebaš za savjete koje ćeš razmotriti ili trebaš samo publiku za svoj tok misli? Ako ovo drugo, tema nema smisla.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Trebaš samo nekog da te sluša? Kao što bi se prijateljici izjadala? Isto ne znam baš je li forum mjesto za to.

----------


## bobicablue

A dobro, žao mi je onda. Znači, ja sam apsolutno SVE do sad vas s foruma poslušala. Po vašoj preporuci sam krenula psihologu. Po vašoj preporuci sam se obratila sucu oko mog slučaja. Po vašoj preporuci czssu. Po vašoj preporuci pravniku u BABAma. I poslušam svakog ako mi kaže nešto pametno i primijenim na sebe. I pošto je od terapije do terapije dugo vremena, tu kad se pojadam mi bude lakše da prebrodim da mu se ne javim. Usto mu se i ne javljam. 

Već sam navela da blisku prijateljicu NEMAM. KOjoj mogu sve ispričati. Ako vama to sve nije dovoljno i hoćete još bog zna šta od mene, onda zatvorite temu i nebitno jel meni pomaže ili nekoj drugoj zlostavljanoj ženi da dođe do saznanja šta će dalje. Ako su vam zlostavljane žene nebitne. 

A i malo mi je čudno da očekujete od mene da pišem isključivo o procesu. Pa valjda ova tema služi za to da napišem o tome što se dešavalo i što me povrijedilo i otvorila sam ju ovdje pošto su na forum.hru puno oštriji i to nije specijaliziran forum za ovakve stvari. mislila sam da ovo jest. Ako sam u krivu, zatvorite i onda bolje da stvarno radim nešto korisnije i neki hobi,nego da očito iznosim ovdje svoju intimu, a da me se za to napada. 

Pisala sam svega par dana ovdje, pa ne znam što to nekome ovdje toliko smeta???

----------


## bobicablue

i bolje neću pisat nego da me se tu časti!! osim toga sam rekla psihologici za komentare nekih od vas i da sam dobila opomenu jer sam rekla za muževe roditelje da su kreteni i psihologica je rekla da je to apsolutno neprimjereno, jer da normalno da mogu reagirati na tuđe zlostavljanje, a ne da glumim Gandhija.

i rekla je da se u emocionalnu nestabilnost gura sve i svašta. ona me poznaje bolje od nekih ovdje koji jako površno ( i negativno) zaključuju o meni.

----------


## bobicablue

meni se čini da ste vi ovdje da baš ne vjerujete zlostavljanim ženama i da doživljavate upitnim uopće moje postove. kao i policija koja je rekla da ne vjeruje ni meni, ni njemu. neki od vas čak misle da sam ja agresivac u našem braku. nebitno što on razbija i fizički je agresivan. 
ako sam ja verbalno agresivna nekad, a to je radi moje situacije, barem nisam fizički agresivna i da razbijam. a to dovodi dijete u opasnost, a ne ako kažem nekom da je kreten! 

a moja reakcija s majstorima je bila jednom i to zato jer mi se užasno puno toga prepunilo i uplašila sam se za dijete jako. jer je mala. Ako je to grijeh, onda me kamenujte! i onda ću otvorit svoj blog, ako nekog smeta da pišem o svojoj situaciji i tako si pomažem, a možda posredno i nekoj drugoj ženi koja ne zna kako izaći iz nasilne situacije. očito takvih kod nas nema i sve je peachy and beautiful. 

Malo više ljudskosti i empatije, ne bi škodilo.

----------


## bobicablue

molim da me se itko zainteresiran za nastavak komunikacije javi u p.p jer nagađam da će se i ova tema uskoro zatvoriti, pošto pišem očito previše o sebi... Što bi mogli skužit susedi. koje uzgred zaboli kuki za mene, jer sam se u više navrata derala kad me tukao i nikad nisu pozvali policiju. mogo me i umlatit. tako da me baš zaboli što o meni misle susedi. 

Lijep pozdrav i arrivederci! ako neko bude u sličnoj situaciji ili mi ima šta reći, možemo nastaviti private.. mada mi se rijetko tko javlja, ali bum valjda i ja jednom našla novo društvo.

mada nisam lepa, popularna i super

----------


## Rivendell

> meni se čini da ste vi ovdje da baš ne vjerujete zlostavljanim ženama i da doživljavate upitnim uopće moje postove. kao i policija koja je rekla da ne vjeruje ni meni, ni njemu. neki od vas čak misle da sam ja agresivac u našem braku. nebitno što on razbija i fizički je agresivan. 
> ako sam ja verbalno agresivna nekad, a to je radi moje situacije, barem nisam fizički agresivna i da razbijam. a to dovodi dijete u opasnost, a ne ako kažem nekom da je kreten! 
> 
> a moja reakcija s majstorima je bila jednom i to zato jer mi se užasno puno toga prepunilo i uplašila sam se za dijete jako. jer je mala. Ako je to grijeh, onda me kamenujte! i onda ću otvorit svoj blog, ako nekog smeta da pišem o svojoj situaciji i tako si pomažem, a možda posredno i nekoj drugoj ženi koja ne zna kako izaći iz nasilne situacije. očito takvih kod nas nema i sve je peachy and beautiful. 
> 
> Malo više ljudskosti i empatije, ne bi škodilo.


Kao netko tko je prošao zlostavljanje u braku, potpisujem... Sve što tu pišeš mi je itekako jasno zašto i kako. Razumijem tok misli. Neću soliti pamet, ali ću napisati neke svoje zaključne ponukana iskustvom.

- nisi psihički nestabilna, već niskog samopouzdanja uzrokovanog zlostavljanjem
- agresiju prema roditeljima potpuno razumijem, iako je ja nisam imala u toj mjeri, ali to je čista potreba da te se konačno čuje i vidi. Moji su isto u nekom trenutku bili na njegovoj strani, tako da podržavam. Povuci granicu i s njima i svim ostalim ljudima za koje smatraš da treba. 
- ispadi su posljedica nagomilanog stresa i dugogodišnje šutanja i trpljenja 
- nedostatak frendica isto posljedica zlostavljanja i manjka samopouzdanja, najvjerojatnije iz djetinjstva
- odnos koji navodiš s muškarcima je vjerojatno posljedica naučenih obrazaca ponašanja iz djetinjstva, tako da malo razmisli o tome.
- razumijem da razmišljaš o drugim muškarcima, to je taj neki strah od samoće i strah da te nitko neće htjeti, a posebno u to ulazi taj strah kako odgajati dijete (skoro) sam
- ima drugih muškaraca koji su super i koji će te voljeti, ali ti to ne vidiš jer se još nisi emocionalno makla iz veze. Fizički jesi jer je racio prevladao, ali i dalje imaš simptome skidanja s ovisnosti o (bivšem) mužu. budi ustrajna, proći će.
- misliš da privlačiš loše muškarce, i vjerojatno je to istina, ali to se neće promijeniti dok se ti ne posložiš i ne shvatiš svoju vrijednost, ojačaš samopouzdanje i prihvatiš biti sama

eto, ako se još nečeg sjetim, javim.

samo vjeruj u sebe i daj si vremena. i da se posložiš i da se makneš i da nađeš nekog drugog.

beba je mala, ali gledaj to kao prednost jer sad uz sve to ne moraš još ići na posao, a ni neće se sjećati nasilja. vjeruj mi, vidjeti lice djeteta koje tome mora svjedočiti je prestrašno.

Javi mi se na PM, uključim te u jednu grupu potpore u kojoj ti nitko neće reći da si luda i agresivna.

----------


## bobicablue

> Kao netko tko je prošao zlostavljanje u braku, potpisujem... Sve što tu pišeš mi je itekako jasno zašto i kako. Razumijem tok misli. Neću soliti pamet, ali ću napisati neke svoje zaključne ponukana iskustvom.
> 
> - nisi psihički nestabilna, već niskog samopouzdanja uzrokovanog zlostavljanjem
> - agresiju prema roditeljima potpuno razumijem, iako je ja nisam imala u toj mjeri, ali to je čista potreba da te se konačno čuje i vidi. Moji su isto u nekom trenutku bili na njegovoj strani, tako da podržavam. Povuci granicu i s njima i svim ostalim ljudima za koje smatraš da treba. 
> - ispadi su posljedica nagomilanog stresa i dugogodišnje šutanja i trpljenja 
> - nedostatak frendica isto posljedica zlostavljanja i manjka samopouzdanja, najvjerojatnije iz djetinjstva
> - odnos koji navodiš s muškarcima je vjerojatno posljedica naučenih obrazaca ponašanja iz djetinjstva, tako da malo razmisli o tome.
> - razumijem da razmišljaš o drugim muškarcima, to je taj neki strah od samoće i strah da te nitko neće htjeti, a posebno u to ulazi taj strah kako odgajati dijete (skoro) sam
> - ima drugih muškaraca koji su super i koji će te voljeti, ali ti to ne vidiš jer se još nisi emocionalno makla iz veze. Fizički jesi jer je racio prevladao, ali i dalje imaš simptome skidanja s ovisnosti o (bivšem) mužu. budi ustrajna, proći će.
> ...


love u.  :Smile:   :Heart:  zbilja me razumiješ najviše od svih jer smo prošle isto. 
sve si skoro pogodila.  neki ljudi ovdje su mi nastojali isto pomoći, ali su išli malo predaleko s nekim dijagnozama i sl, a budući da nisu psiholozi onda je to bilo trabunjanje u prazno. 

Ni na forum.hru postoji u pravilniku da ne možeš ljudima lijepiti neke dijagnoze ako stvarno nisi stručna osoba. Jer svatko od nas ima neke probleme, a problemi žena poput nas su puno gori od većine i mi se vjerojatno i super nosimo s tim, kako bi se npr nosio netko drugi. 
Psihologica mi veli da se često smijem i znam našaliti unatoč mojoj užasnoj situaciji, dok se većina drugih ljudi mada bili u super vezama i riješenoj poslovnoj situaciji - ne smije. Već ide okolo po gradu živčana i oni su kao normalni. 
Rekla bi da se danas nenormalno počelo uvažavati pod normalno i ako si ti neka beskrupulozna osoba koja sve pred sobom gazi, onda si u našoj državi i možebitno civilizaciji supermoderan. Ako si osoba bez duše i srca. A dotle ako si emotivna i nježna osoba - onda imaš veliki problem. barem u očima većine. jedino se nešto namješteno priznaje i ako svi vide da glumiš. možda sam ja to malo iskarikirala sad jer većina ima bliske osobe kojima može pokazati i tu emotivnu sttranu, ali pošto ja nemam puno takvih ljudi oko sebe kojima bi to pokazala, onda sam u nezavidnoj situaciji da neki stranci mogu vidjeti moju emotivnost... A to je PROBLEM. jer danas je loše nekome pokazivati emocije i nježnost i emotivnost. Trebaš biti namješten do bola i glumiti okolo ionda si prihvaćen. zato ja iako nemam problema i mogu biti i snažnija od drugih ispadam kao da imam problema. a drugi koji imaju zaštitničkiju obitelj, koja je više na njihovoj strani ispadaju savršeni. 


Pa dolazimo i do onog problema s mojim roditeljima,a  to je da mi ljudi ovdje zamjeraju ponašanje prema njima, a ljutila sam se dugo na njih zato jer jednostavno nisu zaštitnički tipovi ličnosti kao većina drugih roditelja. tj. u većini loših situacija su bili protiv mene. znači, fućkaš ti i pomaganje s egzistencijom ako zauzvrat dobiš tisuću uvreda na svoj račun i to total lažnih.. bilo bi bolje da suuvijek bili na mojoj strani i puno me podupirali pa bi danas možda bila i uspješna i već nešto u karijeri napravila, a ovako mi je mama non stop govorila da nisam za poslove s ljudima i gdje je puno ljudi, smijali su mi se kad sam nalazila neke SSS poslove unatoč fakultetima, prodaje nekih karata, u proizvodnji i sl.. A s tim njihovim smijanjem sam se osjećala na tim poslovima čudno, pa su često izbijale neke čudne situacije i ljudi koji tamo rade bi uvidjeli da sam jako ambivalentna glede tih poslova i da bi dala sve da radim na nečem boljem. ok, znam da možda ove stvari nisu za forum i da bi to trebala rješavati s roditeljima i mamom, a ne po forumu ali teško je to s njima rješavati jer su oni stari i takvi kakvi jesu i neće se promijeniti samo zato jer ću im ja to reći. 
u nekim stvarima su oni zbilja dobri i ok i bolji su mi od svih ostalih ljudi jer mi pomažu, ali glede nekih stvari u životu kao što je posao su ubi Bože, pa sam zato zbog tog nepodržavanja i ovisila o njima mada sam prirodno dosta energična osoba i potrgat ću se u svemu da dam neke rezultate.

----------


## Kaae

Ne znam zasto mislis da ti itko ovdje ista zamjera. Pretpostavljam da te nitko ne zna pa ti samim time nema sto zamjerati; nisi neprijateljski nastrojena prema forumu, vec prema svojoj obitelji, a i prema samoj sebi. Stvarno si u krivu ako mislis da vecini ljudi roditelji pronalaze poslove i da su duzni podupirati djecu do tko zna koje godine. Vecina djece u jednom trenutku postanu odrasli i samim time odgovorni za svoje postupke, uspone i padove, karijeru, veze s drugim ljudima... sto god.

----------


## Trina

Zamjera joj se puno toga i traži da se tema zatvori?! Ni meni nije jasno zašto. Ustvari mislim da znam zašto. Zato što se od zlostavljane žene ne očekuje da je pametna, rječita i jaka. A ona to je. Ne zatvarajte temu.

----------


## Kaae

Tko kaze da se ne ocekuje? Pa bilo tko moze biti zlostavljan.

Sto se rjecitosti tice, toga nema na ovom topicu. Ima samo puno rijeci, a to je daleko od elokvencije.

----------


## Beti3

I meni je čudna ta želja za zatvaranjm teme.
Trebamo pisati o temi zlostavljanja. Teško da postoji ijedna osoba koja nikad nije osjetila zlostavljanje od svog partnera, pa makar to trajalo samo tren. Isto tako i obratno, barem smo nekad bile zlostavljač, makar benigno, makar kratko, svejedno. 
Treba pisati kako smo to srezale u korijenu, bile žrtve ili zlostavljači. Jer, zlostavljanje nije samo razbijanje po stanu i mlaćenje. Ima tu puno nijansi.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Meni je iskreno žao što proživljavaš. Razumijeti mogu donekle, ali u potpunosti ne mogu.

Samo malo o forumu i komunikaciji na forumu... jedna od prvih tema koje sam ovdje otvorila je bila nešto ovako “čula sam ispred vrata od stana kako teta čuvalica urla na moje dijete staro dvije godine”. Raspon odgovora je bio od “ajme užasa, jadna ti, odmah joj daj otkaz!”... do “pa ne očekuješ valjda da će svi gladiti tvoje dijete po guzici perom kao i ti, i nećeš valjda jadnoj ženi dati otkaz i uzeti joj kruh iz usta”.

Primjer nije usporediv s tvojom situacijom, ali htjela sam ti dočarati da su osobnosti forumaša različite i različito doživljavaju napisano i ono o čemu se piše. Ja sam bila totalno u šoku od nedostatka empatije u odgovorima drugog tipa, ali sam na kraju ovoliko godina i ostala na forumu baš zato da čujem što će reći oni drugi, koji ne misle kao ja. To mi je puno puta pomoglo da probleme i ono što ja mislim o nečemu sagledam sa svih strana.

Ono zbog čega sam ja napisala da mislim da pisanje na forumu nema smisla je zbog toga što ne vidim u tvojim postovima da ti mi pomažemo. Osim par pojedinaca. Mnogi postovi forumašica te ovdje samo iznerviraju, a ne znam je l je to ono što ti treba. Imaš osebujne stavove o mnogim stvarima i ljudi u tvojim postovima prvenstveno osjete poriv da reagiraju na neke tvoje izrečene stavove, a tvoji problemi ostanu u drugom planu. Ja npr. pročitam tvoj post, razmislim mogu li ti nešto konstruktivno odgovoriti, ali teško nađem išta što bi ti odgovorila, osim se upustila u neku raspravu s tobom. A mislim da je to zadnje sto ti treba.

Vidim zašto mnoge postove doživljavaš napadom, i da nitko nema empatije... no ja nažalost s tvoje strane ne vidim kakvu pomoć od nas očekuješ i što bi željela da ti odgovorimo. Osim toga, na mnogo toga mnogi ovdje nemaju ni što odgovoriti, puno će ti više pomoći tvoja psihologica od nas. Zato sam ja napisala da ne vidim smisao temi, ne znam kako ti pomaze. Ali ako to pomaže, tko sam ja da tražim da zaključavaju.

Je l tvoje pisanje o muškarcu kakvog bi htjela proizlazi iz osjećaja krivice koji možda osjećaš zbog ovog kojeg si odabrala za muža?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ovo što je Rivendell napisala je super za tebe, vjerujem ogromna podrška... ali nema nas puno tu koje bi znale tako nešto napisati.

----------


## Dijana

Sve ok, ali kad se netko postavlja na stražnje noge čim pročita nešto što mu ne paše, i proglašava takve nesenzibilnim  za nasilje nad ženama, pa meni se to čini prilično nasilno..
i dobijemo šta dobijemo, topic struje misli..i ako netko misli da otvaračici pomaže time što joj ide niz dlaku, ok..ja mislim da joj se radi medvjeđa usluga, kao što joj to rade i roditelji, izdržavanjem kćeri u njenoj 40-oj..

Ako smijem izraziti svoje mišljenje, jel..

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Koliko sam shvatila, ne izdržavaju je skroz. Djelomično joj financijski pomognu jer joj njezina placa ili možda naknada dok je bila trudna i dok je na porodiljnom nije dovoljna. Napisala je da ne bi trebala tu pomoć makar da joj partner dobiva i minimalac.

----------


## Dijana

Pa moze a i trebala bi traziti alimentaciju, jel.. ako se smije to napisati.

----------


## Dijana

I šta je najbolje, nitko nije njoj lijepio etikete, lijepila ih je ona nama, nemamo razumijevanja za zlostavljane žene..moš mislit, baš je našla kome će to pisat..

----------


## n.grace

> kad sam imala 20 sjećam se da su za mnom zviždali radnici na građevini, a sad me nitko živ ni ne pogleda.


ne kužim da nakon traume koju si doživjela razmišljaš o ovome, ili gdje bi brže - bolje našla novog partnera koji još k tome treba imati završenu visoku školu (što isto ne kužim)
meni osobno nakon takve muke i s malim djetetom nova veza ne bi bila ni u primisli bar neko vrijeme

----------


## čokolada

Autorica je na 1.str.dobila izvrsne i konkretne savjete. Pomoć psihologa je našla, nadam se da će medjusobno kliknuti. Stvarno ne znam zašto bi odlazak psihologu značio etiketiranje, pa nju nitko nije etiketirao, osim nje same kojoj se ne sviđa izraz psihička nestabilnost. Ja nisam psiholog, ali u trenutcima kad se nisam osjećala dobro i stabilno u svojoj koži, smatrala sam se nestabilnom. Je li to pravi izraz, ne znam, ali svakako svi razumijemo što bi to moglo kolokvijalno moglo značiti.
Za situaciju u kojoj se našla, naravno da nije sama kriva - utjecaj roditelja je tu očito bio fatalan, a na tako formiranu osobnost bez samopouzdanja, kasnije se još svašta nalijepilo. 
Meni je ovdje samo sporno rasprostiranje detalja o vlastitom životu... kao da smo jednom imali panične zahtjeve za brisanjem tema i to iz raznih, vrlo nelijepih razloga  :Undecided:  .

----------


## bobicablue

novi odgovori hehe. Ovaj o zviždanju me baš nasmijao. I ja se čudim sama sebi o čemu sve razmišljam. Valjda imam previše vremena za razmišljati. Mijenjanje pelena i hranjenje bebe ne zahtjeva baš puno kompliciranih misli, pa imam previše vremena jednostavno. a jako malo pričam s odraslim ljudima.. 
Nisam rekla da su postovi loši, već da mi se u jednom trenutku učinilo da se nagomilalo previše postova negativnih što se mene tiče. 
Zašto razmišljam o novim muškarcima i svim tim stvarima? zato jer se osjećam užasno krivom što mi malecka neće imati oca! žao mi je što djetetu oduzimam normalan život na koji imaju pravo sva djeca i što će biti među par djece u razredu čiji su roditelji razvedeni. jako mi je žao što uza svu moju pamet i moja dva fakulteta, nisam postigla ni da nađem dobar posao i nešto postignem, a niti da imam nekog normalnog muža. smatram se glupom zbog toga i nesposobnom. loše se osjećam, da sam zakazala u dva područja koja su baš temeljna. jedino sam uspjela roditi prekrasno dijete, koje ću možda uništiti jer sam uvijek bila nesamopouzdana kukavica. da nisam, onda bi našla nekog barem kolko tolko normalnog, a ne neodgovornost luđaka. 

i najgore od svega mi je što sam imala visoko mišljenje o sebi zbog tog jednog fakulteta, a svaka šuša može si naći normalnog tipa. osim mene. 
zalud meni što sam ok izgleda, tobože pametna i relativno dobra osoba. Mada ovo zadnje je sporno jer sam imala dosta napada od strane drugih ljudi, a teško da bi to imala da sam toliko dobra. barem ja tako mislim.. 

mislim da je u mojem karakteru da jednostavno tražim neku pažnju i da budem u centru pažnje od drugih ljudi, a na kraju me to skupo košta. jer nije da sam J.Lo pa da mi se drugi dive. ima tu dosta toga za rješavati kod psihologa i to bi valjda trebala ići godine. 


što se tiče nestabilnosti, možda to i jesam ali to je više radi te tuge i depresije zbog raspadnutog braka dok mi je dijete toliko mini i zato jer kad završi porodiljni što ne znam kako ću nas uzdržavati. treba mi barem 5500 kuna za nas dvije, a kako mi lijepo ide s poslom nemam pojma gdje ću to zaradit! da mi je barem više optimizma, koji sam imala prije.

----------


## sirius

Tvoje dijete ima oca. Dijete je i njegovo, ima prava i obaveze. Vrijeme ce pokazati kako ce se on nositi sa cinjenicom da je otac , a ne i suprug majke (ako se rastanete i razvedete). Nauciti kako biti roditelji je nesto sto ce te oboje morati naucititi jer je to vazno za vase dijete.

----------


## bobicablue

da sam bila manje napuhana kak sam ja "lepa, dobra i pametna", a više realna da to baš ništa ne znači u našoj zemlji, vjerojatno bi imala puno više sreće s ljudima i našla si nekog normalnog tipa. a uništilo me to što mi je svatko u okolini govorio da sam zgooodnaaa ( prije kad sam bila mlađa) i da sam paaaametnaaaa. to me uništilo jer sam si zamišljala nekog princa valjda i živjela u nekim iluzijama. bolje da sam bila grda, pa bi se barem potrudila izgraditi jači stav u životu i samopouzdanje, a ovak sam mislila da bu se neki tip brinuo za mene i čuvao me i mazio i pazio. 


neš ti glupog razmišljanja!!! tak da teško da sam pametna. prije sam budaletina

----------


## bobicablue

btw, sad više nisam zgodna. trbuh mi izgleda kao ispuhana lopta i imam 15 kila viška i sva sam oronula. 

Sirius, da, hvala na komentaru. Možda ima nade da u budućnosti on bude barem koliko toliko prisutan u njezinom životu da se ona ne bi osjećala kao da nije uopće imala oca. 
dijete napravila iz ljubavi, a tip nas je napustio kao da smo nebitne. užasan osjećaj. 
a prema frendicama kakve imam, moji roditelji su najbolji na svijetu. s tatom je sad super skroz, jedino mama još uvijek baca neke besmislene i apsurdne komentare da se ne smije ovo i ono i uništava mi sreću s bebom.

----------


## bobicablue

ali s druge strane... ne mogu ja neku prijateljicu kojoj se j.. za mene ili muža kojemu se j... za nas prisiliti da nas vole i trude se oko nas. jedino što mogu je da mi bude manje stalo do njih i da se manje uzrujavam. i da možda stvarno osim bebe nađem neki drugi hobi. meni s ljudima ne ide baš najbolje i nemam za to talenta pa mi nije jasno što to uporno forsiram. 

samo upadam u depresiju jer forsiram da imam prijateljice i muža. kao da jedino oni daju vrijednost mojem životu. valjda me strah prolaznosti života i da ću umrijeti i da će svima biti svejedno. ali, moja baka koja je bila najoptimističnija i najveselija osoba na svijetu je isto tako umrla i bilo nas je petero na sprovodu i svi su ju vrlo lako zaboravili, mada je bila tisuću puta snažnija i veselija i bolja s ljudima od mene. a u posljednjim danima nisu se najbolje ni brinuli za nju. a kako mi idu godine, valjda mislim previše o smrti. 
morala bi prihvatiti da kad umrem da će par ljudi biti žao i da je to realnost svih nas. većine. a i kad bude sprovod s par tisuća ljudi, opet zaborave za kratko vrijeme.

----------


## Trina

Pa ade korak po korak. Jesi ti uopće donijela odluku o razvodu? Jesi poduzela što i napravila kakve korake u tom pravcu? Ne možeš se sad razvoditi,udavati za super novog muža, imati dijete u školi koje je jedno od pet razvedenih roditelja, plakati kako nisi više zgodna i tako to. Čekaj malo, stani, pomalo...

----------


## bobicablue

> Pa ade korak po korak. Jesi ti uopće donijela odluku o razvodu? Jesi poduzela što i napravila kakve korake u tom pravcu? Ne možeš se sad razvoditi,udavati za super novog muža, imati dijete u školi koje je jedno od pet razvedenih roditelja, plakati kako nisi više zgodna i tako to. Čekaj malo, stani, pomalo...


haha. da... kriza srednjih godina.. ma i ova naša zemlja je problem. ajde da ja živim u engleskoj gdje se uopće ne forsiraju veze i da nekog imaš nego ljude zaboli kako živiš svoj život. ili u njemačkoj.. nego živim u hrvatskoj gdje imam feeling da kad ideš okolo da svi samo gledaju s kim si i šta radiš. svi su u grupicama nekim, drže se nadmeno ako si loše volje i tak.. nema apsolutno nikakvog prijateljskog duha i da se s nekim zbližiš. pa čak ni poznanicu naći lako. eventualno za malo chit chat u parkiću i to je to.. ja bi radije živjela u zemlji gdje je dinamično i puno se toga zbiva i gdje ljudi nisu tooooliko tradicionalni i da svima nameću tu tradiciju. i ako to ostvariš si super, a ako ne si jado jadni. a tako se ovdje osjećam

----------


## bobicablue

jednostavno u našoj zemlji, to se muškarcima tepa da su legende, predivni, prekrasni, frajeri, super tipovi, ovo, ono, feministica baš ni nema i hrpetine žena jako ugađaju svojim dečkima i muževima. rijetke su neke snažne, solo žene s kojima se osjećaš dobro. većina cura koje sam u životu upoznala kad nađe dečka zaboravi na sve oko sebe i samo njima ugađa. i u toj kulturi sam jednostavno i ja postala takva zato jer su SVI takvi. dok sam bila u nekim drugim zemljama EU, tamo te nitko živ ne pita jel imaš nekog i jesi li udana i imaš djecu. skroz je super svima i ako si i sam. mene ova naša kultura ubija i guši i vjerojatno zato ponekad razmišljam i o smrti i što će biti kad umrem ( od neke bolesti, ne od svoje ruke hah). 

uglavnom, kad mi se Rivendell javi i u toj udruzi možda upoznam neke žene koje su jače i zanimljivije od ovih koje jedino znajupričati o svojim muževima i obiteljskom životu itd...

----------


## Trina

Meni je skroz nepoznato to o čemu ti pišeš. Bit će prije da ti primjetiš svaku sitnicu vezanu za takva pitanja jer te to kopka.

----------


## bobicablue

hvala svima koji su mi pokušali pomoći. zapravo su neki ljudi ovdje bili u pravu da sam emocionalno jako nestabilna. to sam shvatila. jer kad ti emocije non stop idu gore dolje, to je nestabilnost. osim, toga sam shvatila da sam počela upadati u neku vrstu depresije i shvatila sam zašto i zato sam tu svašta pisala. danas, tek kao da me netko napokon opalio mokrom krpom po glavi i shvatila sam da ja tu patim za nečim što nemam, umjesto da uživam u onom što imam. uglavnom, stvarno imam probleme s prioritetima i puno vas ima svako pravo da me napadne. 

a tema je ova ok i nema potrebe da se zatvori.. dolazim sebi napokon

----------


## miffy34

Živi dan po dan, uživaj u djetetu i sitnicama, ne opterećuj se s time što je moglo biti, trebalo, kako će biti. Ničiji život nije savršen.
Mojoj kćeri je otac umro kad je imala 7 g. Šta misliš kako je nama?

----------


## Peterlin

> jednostavno u našoj zemlji, to se muškarcima tepa da su legende, predivni, prekrasni, frajeri, super tipovi, ovo, ono, feministica baš ni nema i hrpetine žena jako ugađaju svojim dečkima i muževima. rijetke su neke snažne, solo žene s kojima se osjećaš dobro. većina cura koje sam u životu upoznala kad nađe dečka zaboravi na sve oko sebe i samo njima ugađa. i u toj kulturi sam jednostavno i ja postala takva zato jer su SVI takvi. dok sam bila u nekim drugim zemljama EU, tamo te nitko živ ne pita jel imaš nekog i jesi li udana i imaš djecu. skroz je super svima i ako si i sam. mene ova naša kultura ubija i guši i vjerojatno zato ponekad razmišljam i o smrti i što će biti kad umrem ( od neke bolesti, ne od svoje ruke hah). 
> 
> uglavnom, kad mi se Rivendell javi i u toj udruzi možda upoznam neke žene koje su jače i zanimljivije od ovih koje jedino znajupričati o svojim muževima i obiteljskom životu itd...


Znaš što bih ja tebi savjetovala? Idi jednom posjetiti Specijalnu bolnicu Gornja Bistra http://www.bolnica-bistra.hr/ i ostani ondje barem jedno popodne kao i drugi volonteri.

Brzo će ti se posložiti prioriteti u životu kad vidiš što su stvarni problemi, ljudska nesreća, bolest i patnja... a opet, ta djeca su tako puna života, smiju se i vesele, raduju se svakom novom danu. Ako nakon tako nečega ne uspiješ naći smisao i sreću u svom sasvim običnom životu, stvarno ne znam što bih ti još preporučila...

----------


## miffy34

Peterlin- kraljica!

----------


## sirius

> Znaš što bih ja tebi savjetovala? Idi jednom posjetiti Specijalnu bolnicu Gornja Bistra http://www.bolnica-bistra.hr/ i ostani ondje barem jedno popodne kao i drugi volonteri.
> 
> Brzo će ti se posložiti prioriteti u životu kad vidiš što su stvarni problemi, ljudska nesreća, bolest i patnja... a opet, ta djeca su tako puna života, smiju se i vesele, raduju se svakom novom danu. Ako nakon tako nečega ne uspiješ naći smisao i sreću u svom sasvim običnom životu, stvarno ne znam što bih ti još preporučila...


To zapravo nema smisla.
Jer ako je osoba u depresiji i sa puno dugofgodisnjih problema u percepciji sebe , zivota , svega...
jednostavno nema smisla nametati cinjenicu " drugima je puni gore nego tebi" jer to osoba ne razmije.
Tj. moze razmijeti razumom i logikom, ali ne i srcem . I to nije nacin na koji se moze spoznati mir i zadovoljstvo.
Mozda neki i mogu , ali vecina ipak ne moze . Jer nije spremna.

----------


## bobicablue

meni stvarno je predobro. drugi imaju 1000x vece probleme od mene.

----------


## bobicablue

> To zapravo nema smisla.
> Jer ako je osoba u depresiji i sa puno dugofgodisnjih problema u percepciji sebe , zivota , svega...
> jednostavno nema smisla nametati cinjenicu " drugima je puni gore nego tebi" jer to osoba ne razmije.
> Tj. moze razmijeti razumom i logikom, ali ne i srcem . I to nije nacin na koji se moze spoznati mir i zadovoljstvo.
> Mozda neki i mogu , ali vecina ipak ne moze . Jer nije spremna.


ma, zapravo su čak u pravu ljudi. meni stvarno JEST dobro naspram drugih. kad pogledaš druge u kojim uvjetima žive. Ja imam i svoj mali stančić i nešto novaca i predivno dijete i roditelje koji pomažu. zapravo mi nije tako strašno loše. Muškarac mi neki čak ni ne treba, osim kao neka emocionalna podrška samo. nije da ovisim o ikome i da ako odem od njega da ću morat na cestu s djecom. predobro mi je i trebala bi se usredotočiti na to. 

Ne znam koliko je dobro ovo s psihologom jer mislim da otkad idem kod psihologa da sam postala opsjednuta onim negativnim o čemu pričam, pa tu drobim li ga drobim na forumu. prije kad nisam išla sam obavljala svoje dužnosti majke i nisam previše mozgala o sebi i svom životu. ovo mozganje bu me uništilo.

----------


## bobicablue

imam feeling da bum se uskoro posložila. jednostavno mi je bio ogroman šok da osoba s kojom sam napravila dijete ispočetka nije bila zainteresirana za brigu o djetetu. većinom su to neki klinci od 18 godina koji su u vezi s curom kratko, a ne ljudikoji imaju blizu 40 i koji su sa mnom više od desetljeća. ali očito da ima i toga. taj čovjek me ostavljao puno puta i odlazio i uvijek mi je trebalo neko vrijeme da skupim krhotine i posložim se. sad je teže jer odgovaram i vlastitom djetetu. ali mislim da mi polagano postaje sve bolje i da ću se posložiti i posvetiti više svojem životu, a manje kakav bi mi život trebao biti, a NIJE. pa sam zato ljuta. da, vjerojatno je i mnogima drugima loše. nisam sama takva u gradu.

----------


## miffy34

Dobro je da izbaciš emocije i misli, treba ti vremena da dodješ k sebi  i prestaneš se sažaljevati i kritizirati. 
Imaš bolje uvjete od mnogih , zapravo jako dobre uvjete da si život urediš kako želiš i budeš sretna, tako ja tvoju situaciju i tebe vidim.

----------


## Peterlin

> To zapravo nema smisla.
> Jer ako je osoba u depresiji i sa puno dugofgodisnjih problema u percepciji sebe , zivota , svega...
> jednostavno nema smisla nametati cinjenicu " drugima je puni gore nego tebi" jer to osoba ne razmije.
> Tj. moze razmijeti razumom i logikom, ali ne i srcem . I to nije nacin na koji se moze spoznati mir i zadovoljstvo.
> Mozda neki i mogu , ali vecina ipak ne moze . Jer nije spremna.


Da je u depresiji, ne bi išla psihologu nego psihijatru. Sredit će se ona, ali treba se okrenuti sebi i djetetu i na neko vrijeme pustiti sve ostalo...

----------


## sirius

> Da je u depresiji, ne bi išla psihologu nego psihijatru. Sredit će se ona, ali treba se okrenuti sebi i djetetu i na neko vrijeme pustiti sve ostalo...


Moje misljenje je da bi (i) psihijatar bio dobra ideja.

----------


## spajalica

koliko mala ima mjeseci uopce?
po onom sto asm ja shvatila nema ni 6. no mozda grijesim.
ako se sjetim sebe, moram priznati da sam se u tom periodu "razvodila" od muza vise puta, bila sam nesretna jer svijet mi se promijenio za 360 stupnjeva. ja sam postala rob malog nemocnog stvorenja. bila sam neshvacena od strane svih. spasavao me ovaj forum di sam vidjela da je to normalno. 

jos ako zbilja veza izmedju roditelja je na klimavim nogama, gdje postoje razliciti problemi svijet izgleda jos gore.

htijela sam ovim reci da i mi sa stabilnim vezama imale smo jako puno problema s partnerima i okolinom. tako da bobicablue svijet nije tako grozan. ne kazem da trebas ista oprostiti ili zanemariti kod partnera koji te zlostavlja, ali gledati da je sve oko tebe tako lose nije. vidjet ces za koji mjesec ili godinu.

dajete se sjetite topica u kojima neko dira dijete a nije se prethodno sterilizirao u potpunosti  :lool:  ili pak jeseni sa smrkljama zelenim, kad vam prijateljica dodje s smrkavim djetetom a vi imate bebu i kaze ma nije mu nista  :lool:  ......ima toga jako jako puno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moje misljenje je da bi (i) psihijatar bio dobra ideja.


Vjerojatno si u pravu, ne bi škodilo to provjeriti.

----------


## vertex

> hvala svima koji su mi pokušali pomoći. zapravo su neki ljudi ovdje bili u pravu da sam emocionalno jako nestabilna. to sam shvatila. jer kad ti emocije non stop idu gore dolje, to je nestabilnost. osim, toga sam shvatila da sam počela upadati u neku vrstu depresije...


bobice, i ja sam pisala o tome da si loše i o emocionalnoj nestabilnosti, ali ne kao stručnjak iz područja mentalnog zdravlja, nego koristeći te izraze kolokvijalno. Čokolada je već objašnjavala što je pod tim mislila, i ja mislim slično kao ona. Život nije lagan, i ja držim da je svatko od nas u prilici da mentalno ne bude dobro. Meni samoj, a imam vrlo sređen život, se u nekoliko navrata u životu činilo da bi slobodno evo sutra mogla konačno otić kvragu (upravo mentalno, ili psihički, kako hoćeš). 
I zapravo mislim da je mentalno zdravlje kod nas naveliko zanemarivano i da su ovi savjeti tipa: "odi vidit kako je drugima", ili "šta ti hoćeš, tebi je super", uglavnom odraz toga. Što ne znači da čovjek ne treba uključiti i racio i pokušati objektivno sagledati svoju situaciju, dapače.

----------


## Evelina

> Pa valjda ova tema služi za to da napišem o  tome što se dešavalo i što me povrijedilo i otvorila sam ju ovdje pošto  su na forum.hru puno oštriji i to nije specijaliziran forum za ovakve  stvari. mislila sam da ovo jest.





> Ni na forum.hru postoji u pravilniku da ne možeš ljudima lijepiti neke dijagnoze ako stvarno nisi stručna osoba.


Ljupka, jesi li to ti? :misli:
We missed you.  :Grin: 

Topla preporuka članicama Rodinog foruma da se previše ne unose u problematiku, troše se bezveze...

----------


## bobicablue

mislim da se sad naveliko počelo pretjerivati. sad više ni psiholog ne bi dostajao već mi treba psihijatar! btw.ja bi bila sretna samo da nađem novo društvo i prijatelje s kojima će mi biti dobro. nije da mi je tolko loše, da mi treba neka ekstra psihološka pomoć. čak se premišljam i oko ovog psihologa. 
možda jesam u laganoj depresiji, ali to je zato jer sam jednostavno previše doma, a imam neriješena sva životna pitanja. ne znam tko ne bi bio u depresiji. psihijatru bi oduzimala samo vrijeme, jer bi mu rekla da što ću ja kad imam slabu plaću i nemam dobrog tipa. šta bi mi on trebao ići tražiti posao i dobrog tipa?  :Smile:  

znam, znam sad ćete mi reći da će me on naučiti mehanizme kako to naći. yeah right. moš si mislit! oni tamo kopaju puno dublje nego što je moj problem s muškarcem i poslom, a i baš ne kopaju nego im lijepo daš dvjesta kunića, a on te pita da šta ti misliš o svojem problemu. ona psihologica barem kaže i svoje mišljenje o svemu. psihijatri to baš i ne rade. tako da sad odlazite ukrivo. 

da ima dobrih psihijatara koji bi me naučili život percipirati malo površnije, a ne da veze i odnose shvaćam toooooliko idealistički, onda bi oni bili korisni, a ovako su beskorisni. išla sam kod jednog i toliko sam trabunjala monologe da sam se na kraju osjećala i gluplja nego što sam bila. i u većoj izgubljenosti.

----------


## bobicablue

> Ljupka, jesi li to ti? :misli:
> We missed you. 
> 
> Topla preporuka članicama Rodinog foruma da se previše ne unose u problematiku, troše se bezveze...


a tko si sad ti, da im ovako pametno sugeriraš? neka vrlo pametna osoba pretpostavljam?

Žene mogu biti toliko bezobrazne, da ti stvarno ne treba neprijatelj uz takve "dobronamjerne"

----------


## bobicablue

meni ni iz đepa, ni u đep da li mi netko ovdje vjeruje. također me zaboli da me netko i prepozna a stvarno ne vidim kako bi me mogao netko prepoznati. nisam jedina u ovoj situaciji. u svakoj zgradi ima barem jedna takva.. moji susjedi su tolko otuđeni da ne znaju ni tko sam, a kamoli da se bave mojim životom. tako da ne znam što se neki brinu o tome, pozna li me tko ovdje.. 

ja tu pišem samo zbog lošeg osjećanja. ok, da mi imamo dobre državne psihijatre druga priča. oni se bave čupanjem emocija i problema koje druga osoba ima, a ja sam ih jako svjesna i jedino što moram je početi ih rješavati. ne treba mi kopanje po njima i izvlačenje tajnih dijelova moje podsvijesti itd.. moja podsvijest toliko ne manipulira sa mnom, koliko moja svijest koja je u vječnom alarmu zbog negativnih stvari koje su mi se desile i pošto ne vjerujem NIKOME. 

zato se ovdje toliko i povjeravam, jer me nitko ne pozna. 
moj problem je i što ne znam uživati u onom što imam, nego patim za onim što nemam. znam sve svoje probleme, a ne znam kako bi me psihijatar mogao navesti da počnem uživati u onome što imam?? psihijatri ni sami ne znaju uživati i ne izgledaju baš sretno u životu.

----------


## Dijana

> da ima dobrih psihijatara koji bi me naučili život percipirati malo površnije,


Daaj bobice, pa nisi se baš pretrgla od dubine... :Grin: .

----------


## Tanči

Ovaj topik je čista ventilana ako ne i trolanje.
Cure, prestanite se truditi.
Ima pametnijih stvari na koje možete trošiti vrijeme.

----------


## n.grace

> Daaj bobice, pa nisi se baš pretrgla od dubine....


and then some  :lool: 

bobice, upoznala si nepregledan niz psihijatara i imaš uvid u njihove privatne živote, sreću i zadovoljstvo?

----------


## spajalica

> meni ni iz đepa, ni u đep da li mi netko ovdje vjeruje. također me zaboli da me netko i prepozna a stvarno ne vidim kako bi me mogao netko prepoznati. nisam jedina u ovoj situaciji. u svakoj zgradi ima barem jedna takva.. moji susjedi su tolko otuđeni da ne znaju ni tko sam, a kamoli da se bave mojim životom. tako da ne znam što se neki brinu o tome, pozna li me tko ovdje.. 
> 
> ja tu pišem samo zbog lošeg osjećanja. ok, da mi imamo dobre državne psihijatre druga priča. oni se bave čupanjem emocija i problema koje druga osoba ima, a ja sam ih jako svjesna i jedino što moram je početi ih rješavati. ne treba mi kopanje po njima i izvlačenje tajnih dijelova moje podsvijesti itd.. moja podsvijest toliko ne manipulira sa mnom, koliko moja svijest koja je u vječnom alarmu zbog negativnih stvari koje su mi se desile i pošto ne vjerujem NIKOME. 
> 
> zato se ovdje toliko i povjeravam, jer me nitko ne pozna. 
> moj problem je i što ne znam uživati u onom što imam, nego patim za onim što nemam. znam sve svoje probleme, a ne znam kako bi me psihijatar mogao navesti da počnem uživati u onome što imam?? psihijatri ni sami ne znaju uživati i ne izgledaju baš sretno u životu.


iako tvrdis da imas dosta godina, sto se tice pisanja o svom zivotu ovako javno, jos puno zaganjaca imas pojesti. 
a i o tome da te bas briga i da nikog ne zanimas. izenadila bi se samo kako si u krivu.

----------


## dolega

> da sam bila manje napuhana kak sam ja "lepa, dobra i pametna", a više realna da to baš ništa ne znači u našoj zemlji, vjerojatno bi imala puno više sreće s ljudima i našla si nekog normalnog tipa. a uništilo me to što mi je svatko u okolini govorio da sam zgooodnaaa ( prije kad sam bila mlađa) i da sam paaaametnaaaa. to me uništilo jer sam si zamišljala nekog princa valjda i živjela u nekim iluzijama. bolje da sam bila grda, pa bi se barem potrudila izgraditi jači stav u životu i samopouzdanje, a ovak sam mislila da bu se neki tip brinuo za mene i čuvao me i mazio i pazio. 
> 
> 
> neš ti glupog razmišljanja!!! tak da teško da sam pametna. prije sam budaletina



ne bih ja rekla da tebi fali samopouzdanja.
dapače, i sama kažeš da si imala visoko mišljenje o sebi.

a biti lepa, dobra i pametna ni u jednoj zemlji ne znači ništa više no u našoj. jedina odlika koja ti treba jest biti uporna.
a možda baš i to što si bila, kak sama veliš, napuhana, ti je smanjilo šanse na nekim životnim poljima. kod mene na razgovoru za posao takva osoba ga ne bi dobila, sori

----------


## lidać2

Ja jednostavno ne vjerujem...

Zene se iz petnih zila trudile pomoc,dat neki normalan savjet da bi na kraju doticna doslovno svima odbrusila u slicnom stilu "kaj ste sve vi popile pamet svijeta da meni dijagnozu radite,meni je bas super"...

Draga zbilja si trebas posloziti kockice u glavi...(bez uvrede)...ali trebala bi svima biti ovdje zahvalna sto su ti htjele pomoc...

----------


## bobicablue

no comment anymore. ostala sam total bez riječi nakon ovih napada.  :Shock:

----------


## bobicablue

Mislim da je ovo dobra preslika nekih ljudi i koliko se uvrijede ako oni misle da ti pomažu, a zapravo ti ne pomažu. valjda ja sama mogu procijeniti tko mi je ovdje pomogao, a to su miffy, rivendell, trina je bila dobronamjerna isto, courage mislim i još možda dva imena. pokušali su čokolada i neki još i neke stvari su ok rekle. budem napisala *posvetu zahvalnicu*, pa će neki valjda biti sretni! a što se tiče svega toga sama sebi najviše pomažem. ovaj topik je i zbog drugih zlostavljanih ljudi. ne samo žena. a riječi općenito malo pomažu. više pomaže nečija ljubav i podrška i kad ti se netko baš posveti. ili kad osoba sama napravi nešto pametno. npr. više mi pomaže kad se bavim svojim hobijima, ali iz nekog razloga sam počela opsjednuto iznositi intimu ovdje. a vidim da se bezveze trošim za druge..*nema baš puno onih koji se mogu sa mnom poistovjetiti ovdje..*  a neki se čak i izruguju... 


i btw... ne znam otkud nekima pomisao da napadi pomažu? pogotovo u mom slučaju?

----------


## bobicablue

i svaka čast tim ljudima koji mi žele pomoći, zato jer očito da su bolji od mojih tobožnjih prijateljica iz stvarnosti, koje su za k... čim sam down, vidim da od njih nemam apsolutno ništa. Sirius je probala pomoći, ali ima malo ekstremna mišljenja, da sam bolesna i trebam psihijatra.. ponavljam ja šta trebam, ali na žalost to ne mogu ovako dobiti. 

Trebam dobre prijatelje ili dobrog dečka. to je ono što ja trebam. i s tim bi se osjećala superrrrrrrrrrrr. veselo kao nitko. a bez toga nisam baš nešto sretna. ali normalno da mi nitko ovdje neće reći "bit ću ti prijatelj, samo se obrati kad god nešto trebaš". nema toga kod nas, da se netko baš toliko raznježi ili emotivno prepusti. to više u nekoj zemlji gdje su ljudi spontaniji, srčaniji i emotivniji. 

rivendell je nešto slično probala, ali je netragom inestala. valjda kad sam ja izlanula ono - love u. što je bila tako više šala neka.

----------


## čokolada

Pa dobro, smatraš li zaista da bi ti forumašice na Islandu, u Nizozemskoj ili Španjolskoj srdačno ostavile broj telefona i emotivno ti se prepustile? 
To što ti je netko preporučio psihijatra, ne znači da te smatra ludom, nego misli da bi ti on pomogao osvijestiti otkuda je sve počelo,  što je pošlo nakrivo, pomogao bi kroz psihoterapiju da se u vlastitoj koži počneš bolje osjećati, da ne tražiš izvore zadovljstva u nedostižnim fantazijama, nego u sebi samoj. Idealan, dvaput obrazovan muškarac, idealan siperplaćen posao, idealna visokobudžetna država s idealnim empatičnim stanovništvom...how yes no.

----------


## bobicablue

> Pa dobro, smatraš li zaista da bi ti forumašice na Islandu, u Nizozemskoj ili Španjolskoj srdačno ostavile broj telefona i emotivno ti se prepustile? 
> To što ti je netko preporučio psihijatra, ne znači da te smatra ludom, nego misli da bi ti on pomogao osvijestiti otkuda je sve počelo,  što je pošlo nakrivo, pomogao bi kroz psihoterapiju da se u vlastitoj koži počneš bolje osjećati, da ne tražiš izvore zadovljstva u nedostižnim fantazijama, nego u sebi samoj. Idealan, dvaput obrazovan muškarac, idealan siperplaćen posao, idealna visokobudžetna država s idealnim empatičnim stanovništvom...how yes no.


slažem se s tobom, ali ti nije jasna jedna stvar a to je da sam ja išla kod državnih psihijatara i kod privatnih. državni su prestrašno loši. privatni su skupi. drugog nema. ima psihologica.

privatni psihijatar koji je bio super je već umro. to je bilo prije dvadeset godina kad sam išla. drugi nemaju pojma šta bi rekli na moje monologe. Kao ni vi. :D

----------


## sirius

Pa mi ne moramo nista reci. Mozemo slobodno preskociti ako nam je prenaporno.

----------


## bobicablue

a ovo da se moram maknuti od svojeg supruga jer da nije normalan. to ste na žalost u pravu. čovjek me ne voli ni najmanje, mada ja pokušavam uspostaviti mirne inormalne odnose. ali non stop vrijeđa, psuje i napada. 

znači, on je taj kojemu treba neki dobar psihijatar jer je užasno agresivan i zloban. ponaša se krajnje nenormalno.. meni ne treba, već bi trebala imati više volje i energije da se posvetim i hobijima i drugim stvarima u tijeku dana, a ne samo mozganjima na veliko.

----------


## bobicablue

on nije jedan od onih muževa koji me napadnu, porazbijaju pa se poslije ispričavaju nego čovjek i dalje vrijeđa, napada, psuje, omalovažava i sve ostalo.. neviđeno nešto. dno dna. Bože sačuvaj, koliko je to lud čovjek.

----------


## Dijana

A šta bi bio manje nasilnik da se poslije ispričava?

----------


## bobicablue

pa značilo bi da nije total zaboravio što je dobro, a što zlo. barem to..

----------


## Dijana

Ne bi značilo..značilo bi da je samo malo više glumac..

----------


## bobicablue

baš sam jadna.. ne znam krenuti dalje u životu nego ga se i dalje držim ko mutava. možda mi stvarno treba psihijatar! ali kad nema dobrog i besplatnog psihijatra. ja nisam isto normalna da mogu imati tolike osjećaje prema osobi koja me vrijeđa, napada, tuče, omalovažava, lupa u kinderbet nogom i sl... zbilja sam poremećena isto.

----------


## bobicablue

nisam ga zvala kod sebe, jer mi toliko mozak radi, da shvaćam da smo i beba i ja u opasnosti da on dođe, ali sam se čula telefonski i shvatila da sam još uvijek navezana za njega i da ga pamtim po onom dobrom što smo imali prije.

----------


## dolega

Osobi koja zivi sa zlostavljacem, osobi koju muz istuce u 5.mj. trudnoce i ona i dalje ostabe zivjeti s njim itekako treba psihic. Ne mislim nista lose s tim, ali ti je pomoc itekako potrebna je

----------


## dolega

> a ovo da se moram maknuti od svojeg supruga jer da nije normalan. to ste na žalost u pravu. čovjek me ne voli ni najmanje, mada ja pokušavam uspostaviti mirne inormalne odnose. ali non stop vrijeđa, psuje i napada. 
> 
> znači, on je taj kojemu treba neki dobar psihijatar jer je užasno agresivan i zloban. ponaša se krajnje nenormalno.. meni ne treba, već bi trebala imati više volje i energije da se posvetim i hobijima i drugim stvarima u tijeku dana, a ne samo mozganjima na veliko.



Osobi koja zivi sa zlostavljacem, koju muz istuce u 5.mj. trudnoce, a ona nastavi suzivot s njim, itekako treba psihic.
Ne mislim nista lose, ali ti imas problem sama sa sobom i od toga trebas krenuti. Mi ti mozemo tepati i jadikovati nad tobom, ali koju korist imas od toga? 
U jednom postu pises o niskom samopouzdanju, pa potom kak si bila napuhana, pa kak imas problema sa starcima...u drugom postu ti starci ispadaju ljudi koji ti maksimalno pomazu....pa onda urlas na njih dok u drugom momentu velis da si submisivna, ali svakom kazes u.lice sto mislis. E pa bome to sve skupa je jedan veliki cuspajz i nema veze jedno s drugim.
I k tome pokusavas uspostaviti odnose s nekim tko te i dalje psuje i napada...joj, daj se saberi

----------


## mellisa

Ja imam samo jedno mozda glupo pitanje: kako uspjevas uz malu bebu toliko mozgati i tipkati? Kako stignes?

----------


## Tanči

> Ja imam samo jedno mozda glupo pitanje: kako uspjevas uz malu bebu toliko mozgati i tipkati? Kako stignes?


Baš je i meni to palo na pamet.

----------


## lidać2

> Ja imam samo jedno mozda glupo pitanje: kako uspjevas uz malu bebu toliko mozgati i tipkati? Kako stignes?




I ja se pitam?


Ja vec danima ako ne i mjesecima nisam posjetila forum...(do neki dan)...

Nisam uopce u toku...(slucajno osla na "nove teme"pa mi zapelo za oci)...
Iako ne radim i doma sam ali ja jednostavno nemam vremena surfati i piskarati uz sve moguce obaveze...iako ponavljam doma sam i ne radim...

----------


## lidać2

> on nije jedan od onih muževa koji me napadnu, porazbijaju pa se poslije ispričavaju nego čovjek i dalje vrijeđa, napada, psuje, omalovažava i sve ostalo.. neviđeno nešto. dno dna. Bože sačuvaj, koliko je to lud čovjek.




I onda se cudis sto netko nema.razumjevanja...

Pa ti sama za sebe nemas....

PONAVLJAM-TI si ta koja ne zeli prihvatiti NICIJI savjet...
Sama si u vise navrata rekla da ne ovisis o nikome...imas svoj stan (sto je najbitnije)...krov nad glavom,svoja primanja...

I dopustas da netko pljuje po tebi u nadi "bit ce bolje"...

Akde s druge strane razumijem one zenice muz se "isprica"..."nece vise nikada...bla,bla,bla"...pa se jadne povesele i misle "bit ce bolje"...ali ti SAMA priznajes da se ni jednom nije ispricao,nije mu zao i da uvijek ide po starom...

I ti to trpis POD SVOJIM STANOM,SVOJIM PRIMANJIMA...

I sto se treba desiti da tebe strpa u bolnicu,djete strpa u bolnicu ili nedaj boze gorega...

SVE su ti htjela curke ovdje pomoc...no prihvacas samo ono sto ti pase...
Je ,na prvu psiholog/psihijatar zvuci grozno...ono u stilu "nisam luda"...ali ta osoba mozda pomogne u daljnjem zivotu...no ti to ne zelis...vec samo sazaljenje.....



NE VRIJEDAM,RAZUMIJEM,SHVACAM SVE...bila sam u toj situaciji...imala gro postova...i tada me drzalo to "samozaljenje"...

Tek sada vidim da je to bilo.niskoristi...dok sam sebe nisam "opalila"s ljeva i desna i rekla DOSTA!!!!

----------


## bobicablue

ma, pala sam down  zadnjih dana i u nekom sam badu. premotam, nahranim bebu i napravim sve što trebam ali sam duhovno loše. pa mozgam i pišem. ali, pokušati ću se sad više baviti hobijem svojim pa da dođem sebi.ovo ne ide nikamo, jasno je to i ptičicama na grani. i dobro u ovom zadnjem postu piše da je sve to toliko piskaranje besmisleno, ali s druge strane mi pomalo i pomaže.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ja imam samo jedno mozda glupo pitanje: kako uspjevas uz malu bebu toliko mozgati i tipkati? Kako stignes?


Pa zasto ne bi mogla? Nisu sve bebe jednalp zahtjevne. Ja sam s mladjim u prvih par mjeseci stigla napisati dva znanstvena.rada. On bi se najeo u pet minuta i zaspo na sat dva  A sa starijim ssm procitsla brdo knjiga dok je on spavao i sisao po sat dva.

----------


## Trina

Evo ti još jedan savjet. Svo vrijeme koje trošiš na internetu i koje bi potrošila, iskoristi za šetnju vani, možda nekoga i upoznaš. A i ako ne upoznaš, bit ćeš na friškom zraku i dobro će ti doći. Bebi pogotovo.
Znaš što mene najviše buni? To što na egocentričan, prenapuhan i jasamiznadsvih način pišeš o tome kako si jadna i zlostavljana. Nešto mi tu ne štima.

----------


## Zuska

Nisam fan ovakvih portala, ali netko je dao link na FB pa se sjetih tebe. 
http://atma.hr/ljubavni-ples-suovisn...isoidne-osobe/

----------


## Trina

Od analize same sebe i naše analize tebe i tvoje situacije nema ustvari ništa. Nitko ne može promijeniti tvoju situaciju osim tebe same. Napravi nešto konkretno, malim koracima. Napravi plan. Svako jutro se sredi, našminkaj, izađi vani. Odi u šetnju, u park, uvijek ćeš sretati druge mame pa pričaj s njima. I bit će to razgovori površni, nek budu. Svako jutro radi isto, izađi iz kuće. Koristi svaku priliku da se makneš. Od viška vremena ljudi previše razmišljaju, a kad se previše razmišlja i analizira, onda bude svega. Budi fizički aktivna, kad se istrošiš fizički, osjećaš se bolje. Radi konkretne korake, mijenjaj svakodnevicu. Nećeš ništa postići analiziranjem, taj dio ostavi za psihologinju. Kao što sam rekla u zadnjem postu, meni neke stvari kod tebe nisu jasne. Imaš čvrste stavove, kruta si, nedaš se..a onda pišeš kako si labilna, kako si slaba, zoveš muža, trčiš za njim...kako to? Tu se i naljutiš, i raspravljaš...a s mužem si mlitava. Ne razumijem. zašto?

----------


## Peterlin

> Nisam fan ovakvih portala, ali netko je dao link na FB pa se sjetih tebe. 
> http://atma.hr/ljubavni-ples-suovisn...isoidne-osobe/


Na pravom si tragu...

----------


## josipal

Draga sretno i hrabro u odlukama.
One su samo tvoje. I sta god mi rekli ono kako dlucis TI ce se dogoditi.
Sjedi u miru, razmisli, daj si vremena. Vazno je sve oko tebe a opet pokusaj i sama sebi biti vazna. Barem malo.

----------


## bobicablue

> Evo ti još jedan savjet. Svo vrijeme koje trošiš na internetu i koje bi potrošila, iskoristi za šetnju vani, možda nekoga i upoznaš. A i ako ne upoznaš, bit ćeš na friškom zraku i dobro će ti doći. Bebi pogotovo.
> Znaš što mene najviše buni? To što na egocentričan, prenapuhan i jasamiznadsvih način pišeš o tome kako si jadna i zlostavljana. Nešto mi tu ne štima.


na egocentričan i prenapuhan način pišem da sam zlostavljana? ne pišem to na tajnačin. ne znam otkud ti to? pa non stop samu sebe omalovažavam i vrijeđam u postovima, ako nisi primjetila? ali to više neću raditi, jer mi od toga nije ništa bolje nego lošije. 

znam ja da su ljudi po forumima najčešće dosta kritični i napadački orijentirani. nije da prvi put pišem na nekom forumu. 

napuhana teško da jesam, pošto sam sebi uvijek birala neke najjadnije tipove i frendice i sve ostalo. nikad nisam birala neke cool. a tu sve što sam govorila, neke stvari su točne a neke su nastale u nekom bijesu naspram same sebe i moje situacije! nije da je sve apsolutno točno. 

može bit da sam napuhana jedino što se tiče pameti, pošto imam dva fakulteta i jedan jako težak koji pokazuje da imam velik talent za nešto. i pošto mogu pročitati svakog i svašta vrlo brzo i lako. ma i prelako. bilo bi bolje da ljude ne čitam na prvi pogled. a to je iodlika mojeg horoskopskog znaka isto. ugl. hvala Bogu pa imam i neke dobre osobine. nije da sam sva u k... nisam rođena ružna, glupa i odvratna osoba. nisam ništa od toga. Ali možda sam prije mislila da je to što sam bila zgodna, donekle pametna i vrlo nježna osoba puna ljubavi dovoljno za super život i super frajere. 

A shvatila sam da mi super frajer ni ne treba zapravo. Pa sam sad manje napeta i ne zahtjevam od sebe da budem Wonder woman, kak veli Netta. :D

----------


## bobicablue

ima puno tih super frajera na prvi pogled - lijepi, mladi, zgodni, seksi, rade itd. Ali mogu imati jako težak karakter ili njihove žene muku muče da ih oni ne prevare jer im se nude ženske na svakom koraku. Ili fkt varaju. Znači, čim me popustila ona opsjednutost samom sobom i mojom lošom situacijom i mislim da sam jedina u toj situaciji u svijetu, shvaćam da nije sve tak idealno kak izgleda na prvi pogled ili na facebooku. 

vjerojatno taj užasan stres u koji sam stavljena mi je svakakve misli povlačio sa sobom. jer kad te netko maksimalno vrijeđa, non stop se osjećaš kao da ti je život na rubu i da si životno ugrožena. u tom strahu čak počneš živjeti iznad sebe. kao žrtve silovanja, koje često vele da su tijekom silovanja osjećale kao da su izašle iz svojeg tijela. tako je i meni bilo, zato što ovo nije bilo kratko već dugo godina zlostavljanje. 

ja nemam pojma kako je to normalno sjesti za muškarcem u krevet i gledati neki romantični filmić i uživati. naši odnosi su non stop bili na rubu konflikta i ovaj nikad nije htio skoro ništa raditi sa mnom. par puta smo gledali neki film, a skupa smo deset godina. stvari koje su drugim ženama nešto što se podrazumijeva je meni bio sci fi. normalno da mi je samopouzdanje otišlo u k... kažu da su zlostavljani ljudi u ptspu sličnom kao ratne žrtve. jer taj stres konstantni od njih to napravi. 

nije to tak jednostavno i malo je smiješno kad neki ljudi ovdje od mene očekuju da se ponašam jednako kao svi drugi,čim sam se malo makla od njega. to je puno dublja i problematičnija situacija. često treba psihijatar, a ja mislim da se mogu i sama izvući ako se posvetim nekim pametnijim stvarima u vrijeme kad beba spava!  nije da je prvi put otišao. to je učinio tisuću puta do sad. jedino se nadam da sad više neću upasti u tešku krizu i popustiti. za to mi treba puno snage.

----------


## bobicablue

a i to što se ja činim napuhana ili nešto. to je samo moja mašta i izmišljeni svijet u koji sam pobjegla radi toliko godina zlostavljanja. na žalost moje zlostavljanje nije počelo s njim, nego su me još u školi zlostavljali. tako da sam paralelno počela graditi taj neki svijet pun ljubavi, sreće, pažnje, divnih muškaraca i sl... dosta sam se otuđila iz stvarnosti i činila mi se strašnom. 

a stvarnost vjerojatno nije toliko strašna, nego mi se činila takvom radi tolikog zlostavljanja. činilo mi se da okolo jedino hodaju zlostavljači ili presretni oženjeni muškarci koji me mogu opet poniziti samo ako ih pogledam jer kao da je to zabranjeno pošto su oženjeni. nije mi se činilo da uoipće ima još nekog osim zlostavljača i tih presretnih i prekokrasnih muškaraca koje NE MOGU IMATI i koje imaju neke puuuno bolje od mene. tak da teško da sam bila puna samopouzdanja i napuhana. racionalno sam kužila da sam pametna, ok izgleda i da nisam loša osoba, ali emotivno to nisam mogla povezati s ovim svijetom. i mojim mjestom u njemu.

----------


## bobicablue

dobro je dosta vas ovdje, a i psihologica reklo da jednostavno moram doći sebi, srediti se, izgraditi se i onda u nekom pointu kad mi neki muškarac uopće ne bude potreban ikad ću se ponašati normalno, možda neki uleti. Jer ovo sad, kad osjete moju ogromnu želju da bi ušla valjda i s djedicom od 90 godina u vezu samo da nekog imam, onda se svi miču. 
Muškarci funkcioniraju po pitanju da kad ti se hebe za njih i uopće ih ne doživljavaš i nisu ti bitni, da im je onda stalo i trude se, a kad si needy i trebaš nekoga, onda ih nema nigdje. Užasno su površni većina. Svaka čast ženama koje su ulovile neke emotivne i duboke muškarce. to sam ja tražila i vidjela u krivom. 

ali tak je kak je. nikad ja neću biti površna, niti ću znati glumiti površnost i da mi je svejedno, pa bolje da se posvetim stvarima koje mi idu. danas sam opet po vani namjerno gledala u te muškarce da vidim, da si možda nisam umislila tu arogantnost, ali stvarno svi izgledaju arogantno. 

čak sam komunicirala s tipom od 60 godina koji izgleda kao da mu je 70, pa sam se valjda i njemu nametnula tak da mi čovjek nije odgovorio.. snizila sam kriterije da idem s djedovima, pa ni oni neće.. hahahahah. da čovjek pukne od smjeha. 

Uglavnom, vidim da to ne ide nigdje i da se jednostavno moram pomiriti s tim da ću kak kaže Trina teško naći nekog. Pogotovo ne brzo. Možda mogu naći nekog u roku par godina, ali da ću nać sad odmah, to nema šanse. na žalost, muškarci ulete tek onda kad ti je cijeli život savršen i posložen. nisu neki vitezovi da pomognu itd. barem više ne. Takvi su bili nekad. prije dvadeset i više godina. ovo su nove generacije sebičnjaka i odvratnjaka. 


A i ne znam kakav ćemi to život biti ako ću samo živjet za to da nekog nađem i povinovati se njima. opet mogu naići na novu budalu koja će me iskorištavati..

----------


## Kaae

Jesi razmisljala o vezi sa zenom?

Probaj. Mozda ti bolje sjednu od muskaraca.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Razgovaraš li s psihologicom o percepciji stvarnosti?

Ja u tvojim opisima muškaraca uopće ne prepoznajem svojeg muža. Život nije romantična komedija.

Iskočilo mi ovo na fejsu pa se sjetih tebe, evo malo statistike:

https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clana...20180514/print

Dodaj ovim brojkama još 373.000 kućanstava koja se sastoje od samo jedne osobe. To je ukupno 1 500 000 kućanstava. Podijeli cca 660 tis. parova s djecom od toga. I dobiješ da u Hrvatskoj samo 44% kućanstava čine parovi s djecom, daleko od tvojih zamišljenih “90% ili svi”. A da ne pričamo da nitko ni u tih 44% nema idealne ni savršene odnose.

Stalno te vraćamo na isto... okreni se onome što imaš. To ste ti i dijete.

----------


## Trina

> na egocentričan i prenapuhan način pišem da sam zlostavljana? ne pišem to na tajnačin. ne znam otkud ti to? pa non stop samu sebe omalovažavam i vrijeđam u postovima, ako nisi primjetila? ali to više neću raditi, jer mi od toga nije ništa bolje nego lošije. 
> 
> znam ja da su ljudi po forumima najčešće dosta kritični i napadački orijentirani. nije da prvi put pišem na nekom forumu. 
> 
> napuhana teško da jesam, pošto sam sebi uvijek birala neke najjadnije tipove i frendice i sve ostalo. nikad nisam birala neke cool. a tu sve što sam govorila, neke stvari su točne a neke su nastale u nekom bijesu naspram same sebe i moje situacije! nije da je sve apsolutno točno. 
> 
> može bit da sam napuhana jedino što se tiče pameti, pošto imam dva fakulteta i jedan jako težak koji pokazuje da imam velik talent za nešto. i pošto mogu pročitati svakog i svašta vrlo brzo i lako. ma i prelako. bilo bi bolje da ljude ne čitam na prvi pogled. a to je iodlika mojeg horoskopskog znaka isto. ugl. hvala Bogu pa imam i neke dobre osobine. nije da sam sva u k... nisam rođena ružna, glupa i odvratna osoba. nisam ništa od toga. Ali možda sam prije mislila da je to što sam bila zgodna, donekle pametna i vrlo nježna osoba puna ljubavi dovoljno za super život i super frajere. 
> 
> A shvatila sam da mi super frajer ni ne treba zapravo. Pa sam sad manje napeta i ne zahtjevam od sebe da budem Wonder woman, kak veli Netta. :D


Vidiš kako si se naljutila? Imaš karakter, nije ti problem izboriti se za sebe. Većinu savjeta ovdje ignoriraš, tvoji postovi izgledaju ko dnevnik, pišeš o sebi svojim tijekom, ne onim tijekom kojim ova tema ide, eventualno se osvrneš na poneki post. Naglašavaš kako imaš završena dva fakulteta, od kojih je jedan iznimno težak. Ne valja ti država, bolje je vani. Ne valja kad netko od nas napiše nešto kao što sam ti ja napisala. Ali kako, kako se jedna osoba dovede do toga da nakon zlostavljanja zove zlostavljača i moli ga da bude u njenom životu? Taj dio mi nije jasan. Kako se s nama tu nemaš problem zakačiti a  dozvoljavaš da je zlostavljač i dalje u tvom životu, dapače, podržavaš tu ideju iako si zlostavljana i bojiš se za dijete. Eto zato sam ti napisala ono. Po ovim tvojim postovima izgleda da imaš veliki ego, visoko samopouzdanje, jak karakter....pa mi ne štima čitava ova priča. Što ga koji vrag imaš zvati? što će ti to u životu? Pa ti bi trebala raditi sve da makneš tog čovjeka od sebe i svog života. Tu ti se spominju udruge koje štite zlostavljane žene, a ti ga sama zoveš i ne puštaš

----------


## bobicablue

Osvrćem se ja na sve i sve pročitam štogod netko napiše! Ali, ako si primijetila momentalno zbog odvratne situacije u koju sam postavljena nemam baš puno živaca za neke negativnosti na moj račun. Fitilj mi se jakoooooooooooooo skratio. Jer vidim da sva ta moja žrtva, nada i toleriranje bezobraštine ne mijenjaju ljude ni za milimetra. DApače, čak postanu i gori nakon nekog vremena. Kaj ne? 
Dnevnik ne pišem jer se ne volim vrtiti u krug s monolozima. Više volim da netko prekine moj negativni tijek misli. npr. sad gledam Ljubav je na selu i smijem se i uživam i u jednom trenutku kad su žene pokazale negativnost naspram druge žene, isto čas mi se užasno probudila anksioznost  i loše osjećanje. Najgore je to što nekog i nešto idealiziram i onda stalno padam u te provalije razočarenja. Ne mogu se pomiriti sa surovom stvarnosti, da su ljudi većinom gamad i da samo vole nekog spuštati i ponižavati! 

A ja se osjećam poniženo 0-24. Stalno me netko inešto može lako poniziti. ili razočarati. nemam momentalno nikakvi obrambeni mehanizam. Gledala sam jučer neki film, ( za razliku od višenja po internetu što me samo živcira) i u filmu tipovi napadaju ženu, koja se svim silama bori da ih sredi. Meni je takav način razmišljanja totalno stran. Da osjećam toliki obrambeni mehanizam i snagu da se borim. Čak se čudim, kako se to nekome da. Mislim da mi žene koje smo bili u vezi s zlostavljačem nemamo nikakav obrambeni mehanizam. Pa užasno lagano postanemo nove žrtve s drugim ljudima. Zato i imam odvratno mišljenje o ljudima. Jer čim osjete da sam nježna i slaba postanu bezobrazni. jedino kad se ponašam kujasto su fini!

----------


## bobicablue

tak da je to to.. Bitch = fantastic experiences with other people. Gentle person = abusing. 

Eto razloga, radi čega se nekad činim agresivna ili nešto. Nisam ja ni s svojim mužem neka kaj se rastapa od nježnosti. I s njim znam biti jako agresivna verbalno. Vidim da bolje u našem društvu prolazi agresivnost, tvrdoća i iskrenost nego da si nježna i dobra osoba. 

Ja prirodno jesam užasno nježna i dobra, ali zahvaljujući frendici koja postane agresivna čim joj bilo što kažeš i ne da na sebe, mojem suprugu i još nekim ljudima sam izgradila i taj Bitch stav koji se aktivira u roku keks. Jbg. život ljudi koji razmišljaju koliko i ja, a to je non stop mi mozak radi na najjače- ne živim ja nikako jednolično ili daimam takvo ponašanje. Mogu biti i bitch i victim. 

Ali ovo s bitch je rijeđe moram priznati. Niti to nemam prirodno u sebi već glumatam. Što se vjerojatno vrlo lako vidi po meni.... pa više ispadam smješna, nego opasna. 

Uglavnom, nakon tuceta mojih mudrih misli idem sad van obaviti neke stvari vezano za dijete. Mozganje mi puno ne pomaže baš. za jedno 3,4 godine ću oblačiti neku fancy robu i dovesti kile u red i izgled pa se nikad ne zna šta će se desit! Momentalno ne izgledam baš lijepo.


I molim druge da se ne hvataju baš svake rečenice koju napišem. Nekad napišem nešto i da se opustim malo! Nisam Einstein da iznosim ovdje novu Teoriju relativnosti! Thanks.

----------


## Vrci

bobica, ne možeš ti mijenjati druge ljude. Možeš promijeniti sebe i stav - ali druge nikad

----------


## Peterlin

Draga bobiceblue, ovdje ljudi čitaju "iz svojih cipela", a ne iz tvojih. Svaki naš post govori o nama i više nego što u startu mislimo otkriti. A osim toga, to je forum, nije birtija - mi se ne poznajemo i lako može doći do toga da se krivo razumijemo. Ono što ne bi ljudima rekla u lice, bolje ti je ni ne napisati na forumu. 

Ne treba ti forum da možeš sebi glumatati. To mnogima ide sasvim dobro i u 3d životu.

Over and out.

----------


## bobicablue

sve mi se čini da je sve stvar manipulacije. moram upisati neki tečaj manipulacije.

----------


## bobicablue

nema šanse

#2 Own your emotions. Before you can manipulate anyone, you’re going to have to master your own emotions. If you’re not in control of yourself, you’re making yourself a target of your own game.

You have to laugh when necessary, shed a tear when needed – in other words, you need to put on an act. Depending on the emotion you want them to feel, you’re going to need to be able to use your emotions on demand, too.

----------


## bobicablue

brzo učim, pa možda postanem majstor manipulacije. to bi mi pomoglo i da napokon dobijem normalan posao.. jer  stvarno sam preiskrena osoba i to me uvijek košta,da me samo koriste svi. 

moram se naučiti da u drugima izazovem lagane osjećaje krivnje. bolje mi je da skriveno to radim, nego otvoreno. otvoreno se samo naljute i ne dobijem ništa,a skriveno mogu dobiti puno više. 

Ali s nekim ljudima ne pali ništa mi se čini. Ako me ne vole ili ako ne trebaju ništa od mene. Ali s druge strane, kažu da možeš natjerati druge da te vole. 

Još nisam došla do tog poglavlja, na koji se to način radi, ali vjerojatno s osmjesima i da si simpatičan. možda još neka kvaka postoji..Kvaka 22 haha. 

A i mora se biti majstor u tome, da te ne skuže. s mojim mužem je palila samo kratkoročno manipulacija. npr. u Ljubav je na selu, onaj jedan farmer kaj se zaljubio u Nikolinu, ima druga ženska koja je simpa i pametna, ali nikakvo njezino ponašanje tu ne bi palilo da se tip zainteresira za nju. Dobro, tip izgleda pomalo retardirano kao i ta crna ženska pa su se predobro našli. U toj retardiranosti, tip ponižava ovu koja je pametnija od njih oboje. bilo bi bolje da se samo maknula, jer s takvima ništa ne pali... Retardiranim ljudima mislim da se ne može manipulirati nikako. Oni samo svoje vide i to je to..

----------


## bobicablue

Some people just have difficult personalities, and if they sense you want their approval/validation/friendship, they’ll purposely withhold it in an attempt to manipulate you.
The more agreeable you are, the more disagreeable they are.
The more you seek approval, the more they’ll withhold it.
I’ve met many people like this. I’m sure you have to. This type person can only ever argue with you but never ever agree. If you say black they say white. If you say wrong they say right.
In fact, they’ll go out of their way to be disagreeable and difficult, and not only will they never approve or validate anything you have to say, but they’ll even try to argue with you when you say something they agree with, just for the sake of arguing:
“Yes, but…”
“Although,…”
“However,…”
My advice is not to make any effort to befriend, build rapport, or win over these types of people. Most of them have shit personalities and aren’t worth your time.

----------


## spajalica

bobicablue,
dobila si hrpu svavjeta, adresa.
mislim da je vrijeme da ovo ide pod kljuc.

----------

